#ubuntu-no 2010-12-27
<Mogget> Noen som har en idè om hvordan jeg kan lage en ssh tunnel fra en maskin til en annen gjennom en mellom-maskin?
<Mogget> Jeg skulle gjerne hatt tilgang til data fra min skolemaskin, men for å komme til den så må jeg logge inn med ssh på en maskin på skolen.
<Mogget> jeg driver å tenker på noe i rekken ssh -f user@host -L localport:ip:port -N, men det forutsetter jo en daemon som kan ta imot det jeg skriver og sier.
<Mogget> den siste setningen ble teit, men jeg håper dere forstår hva jeg mener.
<Sakarias> hvorfor må du ha tunell?
<Mogget> fordi pcen med pdf filene jeg skal hente ligger på innsiden av gateway på skolen.
<Sakarias> trenger da ikke tunell for det
<Mogget> er litt usikker på om tunell er riktig ord, men jeg trenger tilgang til den maskinen :P
<Mogget> jeg tar gjerne imot forslag.
<Sakarias> ssh maskin1, ssh maskin2, scp maskin2/filer maskin1:, scp maskin1:/filer .
<Mogget> ja det er jo en måte å gjøre det på.
<Sakarias> enklere å prøve å finne ut hvordan man lager en tunell
<Sakarias> enklere enn å*
<Mogget> mhm, men jeg kommer til å prøve meg på tunellen uansett. kjekt å vite til senere også slipper jeg masse script eller masse skriving når jeg skal overføre mange filer.
<Sakarias> mao det haster ikke :P
<Mogget> med filene jo, men jeg prøver meg på tunell senere i kveld.
<Mogget> jegg har allerede begynt med overføringen,.
<Sakarias> ssh -L 8080:maskin2:22 maskin1, i en annen term ssh -p 8080 localhost
<Mogget> æsj, administrativt deaktivert, open failed.
<Mogget> neida
<Mogget> bare jeg som surrer :D
<Mogget> det fungerte som bare det.
<Mogget> Det der skal jeg opprette et script på :D
<Mogget> Og den har nice fart og :D
<Kagee> hmm, har jeg vært borte?
<Mogget> ja
<Kagee> aha, netsplit. kanskje bytte server...
<Mogget> 19:51 kagee joins
<Mogget> du var ikke en del av netsplitten
<Kagee> vel, du var en del av min
<Mogget> beklager, så på en annen linje, du var i en netsplit. Deretter så joiner du bare kanalen etter samtalstart :D
<Kagee> indeed
<Sakarias> lurer på om jeg skal legge macbooken ut for salg
<Mogget> Sakarias: slik eple sak?
<Sakarias> yes
<Mogget> hvor mye da?
<Mogget> slik ca.
<Sakarias> litt usikker
<Kagee> *sette et eple på Dell'en og selge som macbook*
<Mogget> Skal du mere enn 2k for den?
<Mogget> hihi
 * Kagee slaps Mogget 
<Sakarias> hehe, skal nok det ja
<Kagee> Mogget: stop using money!!
<Mogget> ok da har ikke jeg råd alikevel.. 
<Mogget> Kagee: i cant help it...
<Sakarias> 9990 for ny, denne er 1 år gammel... så et sted mellom 5 og 7 tipper jeg
<Mogget> du fåår sikkert 9k blank for den siden det er en apple
<Kagee> Mogget: jeg skal passe på å slappe deg hver gang du nevner det :)
<Mogget> idioti
<Sakarias> Mogget: mja... ny modellen har bedre skjermkort
<Sakarias> kjenner meg selv rett, så handler jeg ny laptop, og legger denne i esken med de andre gamle laptopene mine
<Kagee> Har noen prøvd android på N900 enda?
<Sakarias> ikke enda
<Sakarias> har ikke med meg n900 på tur
<Sakarias> tenkte å bestille tvillingsim, slik at jeg har et simkort til den
<Kagee> hehe, jeg har samme problemt selv. JEg går mellom n900 og hero, avhening av om jeg trenger Audible eller godt kamera/terminal
<Sakarias> hehe
<Sakarias> har audible og godt kamera i default telefonen min
<Kagee> heroen har ... ikke godt kamera
<Sakarias> har heroen noe godt i det hele tatt? :P
<Kagee> trackball ?
<Kagee> eneste jeg kommer på
<Sakarias> kjekk til frozenbubble
<Kagee> ke ?
<Kagee> å, trackballen jeg
<Kagee> *a
<Sakarias> ye, tackballen er god til frozenbubble
<Sakarias> "Tvilling har en etableringsavgift på kr 100,- og en fast månedsavgift på kr 28,-. "
<Kagee> hø. telenor? JEg fikk beswkjed om at det kun var 30,- i måneden, ingen etabelring
<Kagee> ops. det minner meg på at jeg ikke har betalt mobilregninga
<Sakarias> chess
<Sakarias> må ringe kundeservice for å få det gitt
<Sakarias> hvorfor kan jeg ikke bestille på nett tro
<jo-erlend_> jeg er fornøyd med Chess, men de har noen rare greier på nettsidene sine. 
<Sakarias> er fornøyd selv... netcom dekningen kunne vært bedre til tider, men det er ikke chess sin feil
<Sakarias> knock-out er et ok abbo for meg
<Malin_> spent
<Malin_> sendte nettopp en request til Texas instruments for å se om jeg får flash 10.1 av de
<Malin_> så jeg kan oppgradere Flash-versjonen på N900
<Malin_> der er versjonen 9.4 tror jeg
<Kagee> O_o
<Malin_> har googla litt og funnet en guide nemlig hehe :)
<Malin_> så håper jeg de gir meg den da
<Malin_> eneste grunnen til det, er at flash-versjonen som er i N900 nå, ikke lar meg spille høyere enn 240p (kan alltids søke opp flash-videoer gjennom en av mediespillerne)
<Malin_> men det er jo litt mer tungvint
<Malin_> dette er er merkelig spørsmål, men nå finner jeg ikke igjen i apache-serverkonfigurasjonen min hvor man legger til hvilket domene serveren skal knyttes til
<Malin_> hm.. kan det tenkes det ligger i routeren min mon tro
<Malin_> dyndns-server der?
<Malin_> jo.. hehe :)
#ubuntu-no 2010-12-28
<EspenBe> har noen brutt seg inn på maskina mi tro? mpg123 starter plutselig med en politisirene
<EspenBe> ...jevnt og trutt
<dageriv> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U4oB28ksiIo
<Malin_> Noen her som kjenner til noe alla dyndns, hvor deter gratis å bruke .no-domener?
<Malin_> hm.. håper jeg har forklart så det kommer klart fram hva jeg lurer på nå da
<Sakarias> Malin_: nope
<Sakarias> du kan jo bare kjøpe deg et domene og opprette en cname record mot en dyndns adresse
<Malin_> damn
<Malin_> ja, jeg ser at dyndns f.eks. har mulighet til å også bruke .no-adresser men da må en betale for det
<Malin_> jeg har jo i dag et dyndns-domene men den er gratis hehe
<Sakarias> du har vel <noeduharfunnetpå>.dyndns-domne.noe ?
<Malin_> Sakarias, stemmer ja
<Malin_> men det er også mulig å bruke et <adresse>.no men da koster det penger
<Malin_> spørsmålet er om det finnes en lignende tjeneste som har gratis dynamisk dns-tjeneste for .no-domener
<Malin_> dæven, jeg føler ikke jeg klarer å forklare dette noe bedre, da jeg tror jeg manler kunnskap om hva det hele heter :S
<Sakarias> du må jo uansett handle domenet
<Malin_> jepp, den biten er jo grei
<Sakarias> da er det jo bare å bruke dyndns på resten
<Malin_> så er ikke det jeg lurer på :) Jeg skjønner jo at det koster penger å ha domenet
<Sakarias> cname record som peker til dyndns
<Malin_> men om jeg har websiden domenet skal brukes på, på en server hvor jeg ikke har fast-ip fra isp
<Malin_> og da kan jeg bruke et .no-domene også?
<Malin_> i følge dyndns-sida var det en tillegsfunksjon, som koster penger
<Sakarias> du kan bruke hva som helst av .tld
<Malin_> åja
<Sakarias> gi nå beng i hva dyndns sier
<Malin_> ah...
<Malin_> det er mulig å få til likevel? :D
<Sakarias> du bruker navn.dyndns.org du har i dag, på ditt domene, så lager du et "alias" som peker til dyndns adressen
<Malin_> oki
<Malin_> men om jeglager et alias som peker til en <domene>.no
<Malin_> *et
<Malin_> går det også?
<Kagee> NEI
<Sakarias> cname kan peke til hva du vil 
<Kagee> dyndns peker til pceen din
<Kagee> og et hvilket som helst domene peker til dyndnsadressen
<Kagee> *sry capslock, tlf hengte seg opp
<Sakarias> Kagee: du manglet bare ! på slutten :P
<Malin_> vil det da si at jeg kan sette opp en nettside på min server, som man kan få tilgang til via et domene : <domene>.no
<Malin_> ?
<Malin_> men som også blir oppdatert med tanke på at ip-en jeg har er dynamisk?
<Sakarias> Malin_: hei.no -> hei.dyndns.org -> din-servers-ip
<Sakarias> så lenge du da holder hei.dundns.org oppdatert, så når du din server
<Malin_> ah.. vil det da stå hei.no, eller hei.dyndns.org i adressefeltet? :)
<Malin_> aha :)
<Sakarias> hei.no
<Malin_> :D
<Kagee> hei.no.
<Malin_> ikke.no :p
<Sakarias> sau.no
<Malin_> aha
<Malin_> da er jeg litt nærmere et svar :D
<Sakarias> neste er vel å bli selvstendignæringsdrivende, slik at du kan kjøpe .no :P
<Malin_> :p
<Malin_> men et sameie kan jo ha .no?
<Malin_> pappa er styreleder i et sameie
<Malin_> jeg bor selv i et sameie og der er det en .no-adresse
<Sakarias> nå jobber jeg ikek med dns administrasjon, men tror så lenge man har et org.nummer så får man kjøpe .no
<Sakarias> personlig, så bruker jeg så å si kun .net
 * Kagee vil ha hilden.no ;(
<Malin_> I see
<Malin_> får man .net gratis?
<Malin_> kunne jo ordnet min egen adresse enklere
<Malin_> men jeg vil ikke ha noe .com
<Malin_> :p
<Sakarias> ikke noe er gratis her i livet
<Sakarias> domeneshop tar 70,- i året for .net
<Malin_> oki
<Malin_> tja.. malinkb.dyndns.org er jo gratis :p
<Malin_> men joa, skjønner det da :)
<Malin_> men det er jo ikke dyrt det :)
<Malin_> jeg kunne jo hatt malinkb.net eller noe sånt?
<Sakarias> så lenge det ikke er tatt, så kan du ha det
<Malin_> ehm.. ja, jeg ser jo det nå :p nå spør jeg om ting jegk an google selv her...
<Kagee> u bestemmer :)
<Malin_> ja, kan vel neppe få cocacola.no :p
<Malin_> eller .net :p hehe
<Sakarias> så lenge det .net ikke er tatt, så får du det
<Sakarias> kan hende du mister det etter hvert
<Sakarias> microsoft klarte å glemme å betale domeneavgiften sin for noen år siden, så da var det en som snappet opp microsoft.com
<Sakarias> var ikke lenge han fikk ha det dog :P
<Malin_> hehe :)
<Malin_> men det var jo i praksis ledig..
<Malin_> fikk han mye for domenet da?
<Sakarias> mener han fikk tilbake de 25 dollarene han hadde brukt på det
<Malin_> hehe :)
<jo-erlend_> det der er jo litt pinlig.
<Malin_> hehe ja :)
<Malin_> microsoft har ikke autogiro på domenenvanvet i alle fall :p
<Malin_> men men :)
<Malin_> er spent på om jeg får flash 10.1 fra Texas Instruments jeg
<jo-erlend_> hvorfor skal du få det av dem?
<Malin_> til bruk på arm cortex A8 eller hva prosessoren min heter
<Malin_> jeg vil teste flash 10.1 på N900
<jo-erlend_> mhm, cortex-a8 er den som brukes i n900.
<Malin_> jepp
<jo-erlend_> men det er jo Adobe som eier flash?
<Malin_> joa
<Malin_> http://focus.ti.com/docs/toolsw/folders/print/adobeflash-a8.html
<Malin_> det stemmer, men det er TI som har dev-versjonen for prosessoren de lager, ser det ut  til
<Malin_> håper en nyere flash-versjon gjør det mulig å spille av flash-video i høyere enn 240p
<Malin_> er i grunn eneste grunnen til at jeg ønsker noe nyere
<dageriv> malinkb.dyndns.org
<dageriv> hjemmelaget design? :P
<Malin_> ja
<Malin_> men jeg fikk hjelp fra en her til å lage knappene hehe
<Malin_> men tja.. jeg har jo lånt litt far Ubuntu med tanke på bakgrunnen hehe
<dageriv> jeg har brukt deler av jula til å gå igjennom http://www.w3schools.com/
<dageriv> var på tide å lære seg webutvikling tenkte jeg
<dageriv> mye bra stoff der
<dageriv> og jQuery er genialt om du er ukjent med det
<dageriv> siste setningen ble feil egentlig
<Malin_> var den :P for å mobbe eller hur? :p
<dageriv> (les: hvis du ikke kjenner til jQuery, er det genialt)
<Berge> dageriv: Det ble ikke bedre.
<Berge> jQuery er presumptivt genialt uansett om Malin_ kjenner til det eller ikke.
<dageriv> ja takk
<Malin_> dageriv, ja.. jeg syntes det er morro når folk sier f.eks.: Jeg kommer fra Toten, viss du veit hvor det er (jeg er ikke derifra)
<Malin_> men det høres da ut som om personen også sier
<Malin_> om du ikke veit hvor det er, er jeg ikke derifra :p
<Malin_> ja, jeg kan jo sette meg inn i jQuery
<dageriv> tar kun 10-15 minutter, så kan du gjøre veldig mye kult
<Malin_> hele poenget med den siden min er å lære meg å lage nettsider fra bunnen av :) hehe
<Malin_> kult :)
<Malin_> kan se på det litt senere i kveld jeg )
<Malin_> :D
<Malin_> hvordan fjerner jeg et ssh-monteringspunkt om jeg har mistet forbindelsen til det? Altså i nautilus
<Malin_> måtte restarte X i sted for at det skulle ordne seg :S
<Malin_> nei, får restarte X igjen
<Malin_> brb
<Malin_> men må vel være en måte å løse det på, uten å måtte starte X på nytt
<Malin_> drepe nautilus hjalp ikke stort
<dageriv> Hvordan finne ut når denne ubuntuen ble installert?
<Malin_> er nok noe ustabil forbindelse på wlan-et her, da filoverføringa plutselig fryser og en mister forbindelsen til maskinen jeg har er tilkoblet via ssh
<dageriv> Malin_: kjører du irc klienten din lokalt?
<dageriv> er mye stiligere å kjøre den på en server, så kan du være på irc fra hvorsomhelst, og du ser alt som blir skrevet også
<Sakarias> stiligere?
<Berge> Sakarias: Du får mer ircredz.
<Sakarias> Berge: aha... hva får jeg kjøpt for de?
<dageriv> være på irc fra hvorsomthelst == stilig
<Berge> Sakarias: Du må kjøre irc fra hvorsomhelst.
<Berge> Eller hvordan dette var.
<Berge> Men ja, jeg skal gå med på at det er praktisk at IRC-klienten lever for seg selv.
<Sakarias> Berge: men det får jeg da gjort fra boksene hjemme også :P
<Berge> Jajo.
<Mogget> hihi, så hvis jeg har irssi på en server, men null peiling på alt annet så fortjener jeg fortsatt irc-credz? :P
<Malin_> dageriv, ja, jeg gjør det nå ja, kunne jo kjørt den via serveren og irssi, som jeg gjorde en periode, men syntes det ble så uoversiktelig jeg, irssi altså
<Malin_> men tja, kan jo kjøre x-chat via x2go da
<Sakarias> eller du kan bruke irssi som irc-proxy for x-chat
<Mogget> Sakarias: har du testet ut det? Jeg husker jeg prøvde på det i helt i starten og jeg syntes det var ufattelig vanskelig.
<Mogget> men det var jo for snart 3 år siden så jeg har jo lært en del da.
<Sakarias> Mogget: bruker det daglig
<Mogget> ok :D
<Mogget> jeg bruker irssi/screen/ssh og er fornøyd med det, men jeg legger merke til at noen ganger så hadde det vært fint med en egen ircklient istedenfor terminal vindu.
<Mogget> plutselig så skriver du inn passord eller lignende fordi du åpnet feil term vindu.
<Berge> Dette er én av mange gode grunner til å se på skjermen heller enn tastaturet når man skriver.
<Sakarias> Mogget: jeg bruker irssi via screen, bortsett fra når jeg ircer fra mobilen
<Malin_> Sakarias, hvordan setter man den opp som ircproxy? at jeg kan koble meg til irssi via x-chat?
<Sakarias> Malin_: http://irssi.org/documentation/proxy
<Malin_> takk :)
<Malin_> ja, jeg syntes det ble litt slitsomt å forholde seg til en terminal hehe :)
<Malin_> men hm.. det der skal jeg sjekke ut, kjipt å miste noe fra en samtale fordi en rebooter, kobler fra etc
<Sakarias> jeg synes det er slitsomt å forholde seg til en gui klient
<Malin_> Sakarias, hvorfor?
<Sakarias> pga da må jeg fram med gui, og ratt bruke mus for å velge vinduer i stedet for å kun bruke tastaturet
<Malin_> jo, den ser jeg....
<Malin_> skulle gjerne hatt noe tastekombinasjoner for å velge andre kanaler, vinduer. Akkurat det var jo fint med irssi
<Mogget> Noen som har en anelse om jeg kan tvinge ufw/iptables til å logge til /var/log/ufw.log istedenfor til messages, kernel og syslog?
<Mogget> slik jeg kjønner det så bruker ufw rsyslog/syslogk til all sin logging, men jeg kjønner ikke hva den sender som siden dataene blir plassert i tre forskjellige filer.
<Sakarias> Mogget: /etc/rsyslog.d/20-ufw.conf 
<Sakarias> "You can prevent the ufw entries from being logged to /var/log/kern.log (to remove duplication) by uncommenting the line in /etc/rsyslog.d/20-ufw.conf that contains & ~"
<Sakarias> tror det er det nærmeste du kommer det du ønsker
<Mogget> hvor fant du det? jeg leste litt i manualene, men så ingenting relevant
<Sakarias> google :P
<Sakarias> http://askubuntu.com/questions/10836/is-there-a-way-to-keep-ufw-logging-out-of-dmesg
<Mogget> hmm jeg har ikke den fila :(
<Mogget> får lete litt og se om debian har en lignende en.
<Sakarias> ikke?
<Sakarias> jeg har den fila
<Mogget> nei, men gi meg noen sekunder. jeg installerte ikke ufw fra debian sin repo da jeg ikke fant det på den tiden jeg installerte det.
<Sakarias> er ufw i debian sitt repo?
<Mogget> er ikke sikker :P syns å huske at jeg leste et sted at de har fått det i sitt repo de også.
<Sakarias> har tilgang til debian boks her, så får ikke sjekket
<Mogget> Sakarias: nei ser ikke ut som ufw er å finne i repo.
<Mogget> men så var det å finne den filen da.
<Sakarias> du kan få min :P
<Mogget> jeg tar den gjerne hvis jeg ikke finner en brukbar forklaring på hvordan man gjør dette manuelt.
<Sakarias> Mogget: http://pastebin.com/yRTJY5dV
<Mogget> var ikke verre nei.
<Mogget> kan jeg tolke den siste seksjonen der som uncomment this and all logging UFW logging will stop, eller bare til kern.log?
<Sakarias> til kern.log
<Mogget> hmm
<Mogget> jeg ser noen referannser til noe jeg så i en annen config fil.
<Mogget> Ja da ble jeg kvitt enda litt mere
<Sakarias> :)
<Mogget> nå mangler jeg bare en automatisk rotering av brukernes logger i /var/www så er jeg fornøyd for i kveld :D
<Sakarias> logrotate er fin
<Mogget> mhm, har allerede funnet den :D
<Mogget> Forestiller meg bare hvordan jeg skal sette opp scriptet slik at den tar for seg alle brukere uansett om jeg legger til eller fjerner brukere.
<Sakarias>  /var/www/*/log
<Sakarias> hvis det er sånn du logger
<Mogget> mhm
<Mogget> er det noe problem :P
<Sakarias> nope
<Mogget> Sakarias: btw moshwire.com
<Sakarias> jeg logger bare i /var/log/sites/site.tld
<Mogget> jeg brukte ditt råd og la det til på siden min og jeg :D
<Sakarias> uvane fra jobb
<Mogget> hvorfor .tld? det virker så kjent.
<Sakarias> top level domain
<Sakarias> .no f.eks
<Mogget> slik ja :D
<Mogget> ideen når jeg satte opp apachen min var at brukerne selv skulle få se hvem og hva som prøver å "bryte" seg inn på deres side, men er usikker på om dette har vært en god idè i det hele tatt.
<Sakarias> hva gjør -f og -N på ssh ?
<Mogget> -f er kjør i bakgrunnen
<Mogget> eller, hvis du ser på bloggne før
<Sakarias> ah, så i neste innlegg at du hadde beskrevet det
<Mogget> litt lenger ned på siden :P så får du en gjennomgående forklaring
<Sakarias> nuh er jeg lei av å kode
<Mogget> du koder ikke sa du til meg :p
<Sakarias> det stemmer
<Sakarias> men måtte løse et "problem"
<Sakarias> fant ikke noe fornuftig overtids-registrerings system, så jeg skrev mitt eget i dag
<Sakarias> vonde minner å vekke opp igjen 7 år gammel kunnskap
<Sakarias> plaget i hjel en tidligere kollega :P
<Mogget> hehe
<Mogget> koding <3
<Sakarias> synes ikke det er så morro å skrive <input> og sql spørringene som hører med
<Mogget> ugh ja det minner meg på at jeg må få begynt med time-registrerings siden til brodern.
<Sakarias> hehe
<Sakarias> 12h59m overtid hadde jeg i desember
<Mogget> jeg vil ha overtid jeg og.
<Mogget> hadde vært godt medd litt penger.
<Sakarias> ikke når du får telefon fra kollega 22:30 førstedag og jobber til nærmere halv to
<Mogget> sier noe der :(
<Mogget> hva er det du jobber som siden du må jobbe til slike tider? Jeg har sett at du har jobbet til merkelige tider før og.
<Sakarias> drifter
<Sakarias> Tittelen min er "Systems Administrator & Hardware Specialist"
<Mogget> nice! jeg likte spesielt hardware spesialist delene hehe.
<Sakarias> hehe, betyr bare at jeg kan å bruke en skrutrekker
<Sakarias> har det fysiske ansvaret for 400-ish bokser, nettverk osv
<Mogget> det gjør det sikkert, men er fortsatt kult med en fet tittel :P
<Sakarias> ser pent ut på CVen ja
<Sakarias> er min tredje tittel på snart 4 år :P
<Mogget> 0_o Skiftet jobb?
<Sakarias> nope, samme jobb
<Sakarias> bare fått mer ansvar gjennom tiden
<Mogget> slik ja :D
<Sakarias> tittelen jeg har nå, viste jeg ikke om før bunken med visittkort sto på pulten min en morgen
<Mogget> Hehe :P
<Mogget> Jeg har aldri helt kjønt de kortene. Jeg fikk kort jeg også når jeg jobbet i Danmark, men brukte de aldri.
<Sakarias> bruker dem innimellom
<Sakarias> har av og til møter med folk, hvor man får kort og gir fra seg kort
<Sakarias> skjønner ikke helt hvorfor, minner meg om russetiden
<Mogget> Er jo fint når man faktisk vil ha kontakt informasjon da... 
<Sakarias> jupp
<Sakarias> ringer aldri noen av de kortene jeg får, og håper virkelig ikke at de ringer meg :P
<Mogget> email is king
<Sakarias> yes
<Sakarias> de kan jeg lett ignorere
<Mogget> haha :P
<Sakarias> dog jeg har noen kollegaer som ikke skjønner at epost er noe man svarer på da man har tid
<Sakarias> de forventer svar med engang de har trykket på send knappen
<Mogget> ikkke sant.
<Mogget> Der, da er logginga fikset også.
<Mogget> Da har vi gjort en fin jobb idag også.
<Sakarias> så bra
<Mogget> Sakarias: Det her er kanskje et litt teit spørsmål, men kan jeg på lik linje med php bruke perl/python for å scripte sider som jeg vil genere?
<Sakarias> sure
<Sakarias> Mogget: http://howtoforge.com/embedding-python-in-apache2-with-mod_python-debian-etch
<Sakarias> f.eks
<Mogget> nice, da kan jeg prøve å lage den nye kopweb saken i python istedenfor php.
<Sakarias> hehe, ikke ruby da? :P
<Sakarias> du kan sikkert skrive det i c/c++ også, eller hva med java? :P
<Mogget> jeg har en ruby on rails cheat sheet på veggen hjemme, men kommer aldri til å bruke det tror jeg.
<Mogget> jeg merker litt sarkasme her :P
<Sakarias> http://io.no/ er skrevet i ruby
<Mogget> det viste jeg ikke.
<Mogget> de har tatt bort den kule 404 error siden demmes :(
<Sakarias> kule?
<Sakarias> de har nettopp oppgradert systemet sitt
<Sakarias> gikk live her om dagen
<Mogget> ja, er en stund siden, men de hadde ne morsom og kul 404 error side.
<Mogget> ok.
<Sakarias> satt i en times tid i forigårs og feilsøket ytelsen i apache :P
<Mogget> Er det dere som administrerer serverne til io.no?
<Sakarias> vi som hoster dem ja
<Mogget> bleh, jeg trodde det var uio, ikke io :P
<Sakarias> haha
<Mogget> så bare grafikk og tenkte ikke over å lese det som sto der.
<Sakarias> internett opplysningen er ikke hetl det samme som universitet i oslo :P
<Mogget> nei ikke helt 
<Mogget> hmm klokkenn er et om natten. skal jeg starte med å implementere python tro? :P
<Sakarias> hvorfor ikke?
<heinkel_111> kommer vel litt ann på hva 'implementere python' betyr
<Sakarias> ikke i denne sammenhengen
<heinkel_111> det var det
<heinkel_111> jeg har ikke den :)
#ubuntu-no 2010-12-29
<Mogget> Sakarias, heinkel_111: implementere betyr å få apache2 til å forstå at jeg vil bruke python og få apache til å kjøre scriptene som brukere, ikke som eieren av webserver.
<Mogget> halveis der.
<Mogget> Jeg syns det her med å kunne kjøre kode på maskina mi er litt skummelt så får lete etter en suEXEC erstatning for python.
<Mogget> meh dette får vente til i morgen kveld.
#ubuntu-no 2010-12-30
<Malin_> Dette er feilmeldinga jeg får, når jeg prøver å avmontere en sftp-kobling i Nautilus. http://pastebin.com/AU35W6RV
<kjes> men mounte og bruke går fint?
<Malin_> nope
<Malin_> jeg mistet forbindelsen til monteringspunktet
<Malin_> og vil gjerne fjerne det monteringspunktet for å koble meg til på nyt
<Malin_> kan nevne at koblingen er opp mot telefonen min
<Malin_> N900
<Malin_> det går å fjerne monteringspunktet om jeg restarter X, men det virker være mer en workaround, enn løsning på problemet :)
<Sakarias> begynne å kjøre disconnect før du tar telefonen din løper ut av huset ?
<Malin_> tilkoblingen har hengt seg opp uten at jeg har gjort annet enn å overføre filer til den
<Malin_> så stopper overføringa plutselig opp
<Malin_> så er ikke sammenheng med å gå ut av huset, eller få anrop
<Malin_> men det er nå uansett ikke en løsning på hvordan fjerne monteringspunktet
<Sakarias> drep nautilus ?
<Sakarias> jeg aner ikke, bruker ikke nautilus til så mye
<Malin_> prøvde å kjøre: sudo killall nautilus
<Malin_> men neida
<Sakarias> hvorfor sudo ?
<Malin_> fikk drept nautilus men tydeligvis ikke godtnok :p
<Sakarias> Malin_: prøvd noe som "fusermount -u /path/to/mount/point" ?
<Malin_> var vel for å få være sikker på om jeg fikk drept alt
<Malin_> jeg kan prøve det, men jeg veit ikke hva monteringspunktet faktisk heter
<Sakarias> nautilus skal jo bare bli startet av din gnome-sessjon
<Malin_> eller kan man skrive: fusermount -u sftp://root@10.0.0.2
<Malin_> ?
<Malin_> oki
<Malin_> hm.. det var bare å drepe gvpfs (eller hva det het) så forsvant monteringspunktet :D
<dageriv> http://wordpress.org/news/2010/12/3-0-4-update/
<dageriv> alle wordpress versjoner fra 3.0.4 og under har xss feil
<dageriv> nice
<Kagee> *oppdatere*
<Kagee> *done*
 * blaamann lager i disse dager intranett til kunde bygd på Wordpress
<Kagee> Mogget: ping
<jo-erlend_> blaamann, jeg har aldri sett noe særlig på wp, men er det ikke litt pinglete for sånt?
<Mogget> Kagee: pong
<Kagee> Mogget: wordpress
<Mogget> uhuh?
<blaamann> jo-erlend_: WP kan tilpasses til det meste vha plugins og anna skreddersying. 
<Malin_> om disse lbir mer vanlig, så synker vel kanskje prisen og jeg kan fikse en slik til maskina her og vips har jeg rask maskin hehe
<Malin_> http://www.digi.no/859249/lover-full-ytelse-med-krympet-ssd
<Sakarias> SSD blir jo billigere hele tiden
<jo-erlend_> ja, men det er jo fremdeles nokså dyrt.
<Sakarias> begynner å bli overkommelig for de interreserte
#ubuntu-no 2011-01-01
<jo-erlend_> godt nytt år, alle sammen. :)
<Mogget> Godt nyttår :D
<Mogget> Noen som har erfaring med log analyse programmer?
<Mogget> Jeg vil gjerne få tilsendt en mail fra servern min hver dag med litt data om ting og tang fra apache og iptables loggene.
<Mogget> Med andre ord. Er det noen som vet om et analyse program som du føler er bra?
<pitrh> logsentry gjør omtrent det du spør om, hvor ofte det kjøres bestemmer du med en oppføring i crontab
<Mogget> nice, da skal jeg se på det.
<Mogget> Har tittet på awstats, men det virker litt for omfattende for mitt enkle behov.
 * Kagee skal sette opp en cronjob på serveren til Mogget som prøver å utføre en kommando med sudo hvert minutt
<Kagee> log-overload :)
<Kagee> (security violations, that is)
<Mogget> Kagee: da bruker jeg min sms hub til å sende deg melding hver time om å fikse den open map forelesningen som du har lovet i en evighet.
<Kagee> open _street_ map
<Kagee> the war is ON!!
<Mogget> Kagee: da bruker jeg min sms hub til å sende deg melding hver time om å fikse den open map forelesningen som du har lovet i en evighet. ;)
<Mogget> ups phail
<Mogget> jeg mente ;)
<Mogget> pitrh: jeg finner ingen som vedlikeholder dette programmet etter 2003. Er det denne du mener, eller skal jeg klare å finne en nyere versjon?
<Sakarias> Mogget: logwatch, sender ut epost 1 gang i døgnet med forandringer som har skjedd i loggene dine
<Sakarias> " Logwatch is a modular log analyser that runs every night and mails you the results.
<Sakarias> "
<Mogget> Sakarias: mhm jeg så det, logwatch er forgjengern til logsentry.
<Sakarias> det kan hende, jeg bruker iallfall logwatch på boksene mine som er tilkoblet nett
<Mogget> ok jeg f se på det når jeg kommer hjem. toget er straks i gjøvik og jeg må gjøre meg klar til en lengre gåtur.
<Sakarias> buss eller drosje?
<Sakarias> logwatch er iallfall oppdatert i 2010 :P
<Mogget> Sakarias: gåtur fra togstasjonen og opp til kallerud.
<Mogget> ok da sjekker man ut logwatch :D
#ubuntu-no 2011-01-02
<Singularitet> Gaften
<Singularitet> Er det noen her som har noen tips og råd angående en Ubuntuserver?
<Sakarias> tror du må være litt mer spesifik i spørsmålet ditt
<Singularitet> hehe, det skal jeg være, måtte bare se om det var noe liv her...  Spørsmål 1 av mange...   Hvordan setter man opp Serveren slik at man ikke trenger noe tastatur og skjerm på den.   Har installert Webmin, men man kan vel ikke styre alt via det?
<Sakarias> har ikke brukt webmin på mange år... bruker kun ssh for å styre med serverene mine
<Singularitet> aha
<Singularitet> så en bør sette opp serveren slik at den ikke trenger passord ved oppstart da?
<Singularitet> kan man gjøre alt med SSH som man kan med Webmin?
<_Boris> det kan du, men kanskje ikke like pek-og-klikk
<Singularitet> hmm
<Singularitet> hva er deres anbefaling på serveroppsett da, som er enkelt og brukervennlig??  for en som har utprega kommandolinjeangst....
<jo-erlend_> Singularitet, anbefaling på serveroppsett? Tja, det lønner seg å installere programvare for epost hvis du skal bruke den til epost og programvare for http hvis du skal bruke den til web og sånt... 
<Singularitet> har tenkt litt på det ja, men først vil jeg ha en server som virker 100% 
<Singularitet> men først må jeg finne ut hvordan jeg kan slippe unna tastatur og skjerm..
<jo-erlend_> en server som ikke gjør noe? 
<Singularitet> bruke den som filserver
<jo-erlend_> Singularitet, man bruker nærmest aldri tastatur og skjerm på en server. Du trenger ssh. Ingenting annet. 
<Singularitet> og print/scan
<Singularitet> men hva gjør man ved oppstart, tenker på pålogging og passord..
<Sakarias> du logger bare ikke inn
<Sakarias> bruker jo ikke gui på en server uansett
<jo-erlend_> Singularitet, du logger inn fra en annen maskin. 
<jo-erlend_> det er forresten noe som heter ebox som blir anbefalt. Jeg har ikke brukt hverken det eller webmin, så jeg vet ikke hvilket som er best, men det kan være verdt å kikke på.
<Singularitet> så når man logger seg inn via SSH så trenger man ikke innlogginga man ellers bruker....  AHA
<jo-erlend_> riktig.
<jo-erlend_> Singularitet, hæ?
<Singularitet> AHA for at jeg ikke trenger å tenke på innlogginga
<jo-erlend_> du må logge inn for å styre maskinen. Men du kjører tjenestene i bakgrunnen og de starter automatisk for seg selv ved oppstart. Du behøver ikke å logge inn for at tjenestene skal starte opp.
<_Boris> Singularitet: tjenestene på serveren starter gjerne automatisk før du logger inn... en av tjenestene som startes er ssh. ssh er en tjeneste som lar deg logge inn via nettverk
<Singularitet> har prøvd meg litt på SSH, ser jo veldig enkelt ut det ja.
<jo-erlend_> ja, for fjernstyring og fildeling, er den jo veldig enkel å bruke. 
<Singularitet> Går det å dele scanner via Ubuntu?  Har tenkt til å koble til en laserskriver og en multiskriver til serveren.
<jo-erlend_> det går an. Jeg har aldri gjort det sjæl, men hvis du søker rundt etter "saned", så finner du mer informasjon.
<jo-erlend_> help.ubuntu.com har kanskje noe informasjon om det.
<jo-erlend_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo#Sharing%20a%20Scanner%20Over%20a%20Network
<Singularitet> takker!!
<Singularitet> har prøvd meg på å sette opp Raid5 med ubuntuserver, det fikk jeg ikke til, noen tips?
<jo-erlend_> ja. Prøv en gang til. :)
<jo-erlend_> hva var problemet?
<Singularitet> det meste, jeg er ikke så flink i engelsk....   Fikk det til på vanlig Ubuntu-Desktop da..
<jo-erlend_> det er like fullt umulig å svare på et sånt spørsmål.
<jo-erlend_> serverguiden på help.ubuntu.com har en skrittvis guide for oppsett av raid5 i installasjonsguiden.
<Singularitet> jeg får prøve meg der da, med ei kanne kaffe...
<Singularitet> kan man utvide Arrayet i etterkant med flere disker, eller er det umulig?
<jo-erlend_> du kan det.
<jo-erlend_> det er veldig fort gjort også faktisk. 
<jo-erlend_> dvs, å sette igang jobben er fort gjort. Systemet kan bruke nokså lang tid på å fullføre den.
<Singularitet> tviler ikke, så det tok lang tid sist jeg satt opp ett raid5 som virka..
<Singularitet> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID    her fant jeg en del om raid5 oppsett..
<jo-erlend_> altså; du kjører kommandoene på et øyeblikk. Det er bare tre-fire stykker. Men de tar mange timer å fullføre. 
<jo-erlend_> ja, men hvorfor ser du ikke i serverguide for den distroen du bruker? Du har ikke sagt noe om versjonen av Ubuntu, så det vet jeg ikke. Men du finner det på help.ubuntu.com.
<jo-erlend_> ... ikke at jeg har grunn til å tro at noe har endret seg dramatisk siden 9.10, men... Det er alltid lurt å slå opp i dokumentasjonen som passer versjonen du bruker.
<Singularitet> bruker 10.10.64
<jo-erlend_> ja, da ville jeg ha slått opp i serverguiden for 10.10. 
<Singularitet> slik, nå har jeg lasta ned Guiden for 10.10, så får jeg lese litt,,,
<Singularitet> en ting til, jeg bruker WinSCP, hvordan får jeg brukt Terminalen på Ubuntu der, eller klarer dere alt uten den?
<citoyen> bruk putty til terminalbruk
<Kagee> WinSCP er for filoverføring
<Kagee> Hva er raskeste måten å sette opp hard caching av data fra et bestem domene ?
<Kagee> jeg sitter på internett-via-mobilen de neste to ukene, og skulle ha cached bilder fra *.virtualearth.com slik at jeg kan jobbe offline
<Singularitet> Putty, Takker og bukker
<Singularitet> Dette er jo bare genialt!!!!!!!!  
<Singularitet> Nå har jeg lest litt om e-box, Zentyal.  Er det noen her som har prøvd det?
<Sakarias> så ut som et spennende produkt
<Singularitet> jupp
<Singularitet> det gjør vel det samme som vanlig Ubuntu server, men med litt bedre gui.  Nesten som gui-et til freenas
<Malin_> hm... putty, noen bruker windows på desktoppen:p :)
<Singularitet> Windows er best, og Bill Gates er min gud.....
<Malin_> :)
<Malin_> så hvorfor ikke windows-server?
<Malin_> uff, nei, nå følte jeg at jeg la opp til noe flamewar her :p
<Malin_> det var ikke meninga hehe
<Singularitet> hehe
<Singularitet> jeg holder på å gå bort fra alt som har med Wind. å gjøre...
<Malin_> ja jeg gjorde det i løpet av 2007
<Malin_> hadde planer om det høsten 2006, men tja, har jo hatt planer om det før det også men i 2007 ble det installert Ubuntu 06.10 hos meg :) hehe
<Malin_> også har det bare ballet på seg
<Singularitet> aha, du fant programmer til alt?
<Malin_> var vel litt uvant at ting ikke var helt likt osv i starten + noe broadcom-drivere som tok litt tid å skjønne. Var ikke så lett som i dag og inn i terminal og det var litt uvant den gang hehe
<Malin_> i dag er jeg blitt litt mer godvenner med terminalen da :)
<Singularitet> lider av sudo-apt geri jeg....
<Malin_> sudo apt-get :p
<Malin_> f.eks.
<Malin_> cat /sti/til/textfil
<Singularitet> sudo apt-get  allergi
<Malin_> og mye morro
<Malin_> nja.. du må vel ta: sudo apt-get install allergi
<Malin_> :p
<Malin_> eller kanskje enda bedre
<Singularitet> hehe
<Malin_> sudo apt-get purge allergi :p
<Malin_> dumt en ikke kan kjøre sudo apt-get clean allergi
<Malin_> for clean kjøres vel uten noe etter
<Singularitet> hadde vært noe det ja
<Singularitet> men nå må jeg stikke av litt, skal legge flokken her.
<Malin_> eller sudo rm -R /
<Malin_> :p
<Malin_> oki, kos deg :)
<Malin_> snakkes :)
<Malin_> og lykke til videre :)
<Malin_> med overgangen altså
<Malin_> noen ganger er faktisk gresset grønnere på den andre siden :p
<Sakarias> høres ut som du begynte å gå på lykkepiller i 2007 :P
<Singularitet> hehe
<Singularitet> hvordan er det å installlere vanlig Ubuntu, og så installere de Serverkomponentene man trenger. Da har man jo ett bra grafisk miljø å jobbe i...  Eller er det å banne i kjerka her inne??
<jo-erlend_> Singularitet, ingenting feil med det for en hjemmeserver. 
<Singularitet> jeg har prøvd ut en "Howto" på server, hvor man installerte først Ubuntu Server og så Ubuntu Desktop.  Det fikk jeg ikke til å virke..
<jo-erlend_> ok?
<jo-erlend_> det er ingenting feil med det heller, bortsett fra at det tar mye lenger tid å installere uten at du får noe igjen for det. 
<jo-erlend_> _mye_ lenger tid. 
<Singularitet> når jeg skulle kjøre f.eks Samba så kom det opp (etter at jeg hadde tasta inn passord) "granting Rights" så skjedde det ikke noe mer...
<Singularitet> fikk heller ikke starta opp Synaptic pakkesenter heller...
<jo-erlend_> men, som sagt; hvis du først skal installere Ubuntu desktop, så er det totalt meningsløst å installere server først.
<Singularitet> var det jeg fant ut også, ble bare krøll...
<Singularitet> desktoppen er bare for å slippe terminalbruken da..
<jo-erlend_> dvs, det er meningsløst så lenge du har skjerm og sånt koblet til. Hvis du ikke har det, men vil hente opp skrivebordet fra en annen maskin, så kan det være fornuftig. For eksempel hvis du leier en VM og bare har ssh-tilgang. 
<Singularitet> en må vel ha skjerm og tastatur kobla til i starten, eller er det mulig å slippe det også?
<jo-erlend_> behøver ikke det, men det krever ekstra oppsett hvis du ikke har det.
<Singularitet> jeg har ekstra skjerm og tastatur, men hvis jeg skal installere UbuntuServer på nytt, kan jeg klare det uten å koble til skjerm og tast?
<jo-erlend_> ja, du _kan_, men for din del vil det antakelig være såpass mye mer jobb at det ikke er verdt det.
<Singularitet> ok
<Singularitet> da får jeg ta den lange veien ned under skrivebordet og koble til....
<jo-erlend_> og hvis dette er en enkel hjemmeserver og du vil ha GUI, så er det like greit å installere Ubuntu Desktop... Bortsett fra at installasjonsprogrammet ikke lar deg sette opp raid eller lvm, av en eller annen merkelig grunn. 
<Singularitet> så får jeg blåse FreeNas til helvete....
<jo-erlend_> FreeNAS får jo mye skryt, men jeg har aldri prøvd det. 
<Singularitet> har kjørt det en liten stund nå, ikke hatt noe tull med det.
<Singularitet> men jeg må ha en printserver også
<Singularitet> og til scanning
<jo-erlend_> mhm.
<Singularitet> så da burde jo UbuntuServer være tingen da
<Singularitet> eller kanskje Zentyal??
<Singularitet> Nå har jeg fått lest igjennom installasjonsguiden til Ubuntu 10.10.64, om Raid5
<Singularitet> det står ikke noe om tidsperspektivet der, må raidet bygges ferdig før man får installert resten, eller bygges det underveis?
<jo-erlend_> Singularitet, jeg bruker ubuntu server og raid5 ja. Men jeg ser ingen grunn til å diskutere det privat, hvis det bare var det du lurte på?
#ubuntu-no 2011-12-26
<Masconomet> You dont learn about him in school RoyK?
<RoyK> Malin: I guess we learn the norwegian version of it
<jo-erlend> feil M? :)
<RoyK> feil M
<RoyK> Masconomet ble visst til dagerik
<RoyK> evt Daganoweda, som forsvant
<RoyK> tabcompletionbom
<Malin> RoyK: om det er om Leiv Eriksson, så har vi vel lært at han var norsk :p
<RoyK> Malin: sønn av Eiríkur rauði, som måtte fly Island og fór til Grønland hvor han fikk sønnen Leiv - hva er det da som gjør ham norsk? ;)
<Malin> aner ikke, men mener å ha hørt det før :p
<Malin> men hva du mente i går da da?
<RoyK> ja... og islendingene sier han var islending, mens han egentlig var grønlending
<RoyK> med islandske foreldre
<geirha> I dag lærte jeg, fra #ubuntu-no, at vikinger kunne fly
<RoyK> jeg mente bare det - at vi får den "norske varianten"
<RoyK> geirha: det har jeg ikke sett i loggen min... eller var det et forsøk på å være morsom?
<Berge> geirha: Gitt nok vind?
<RoyK> geirha: det jeg har skrevet over, er etterprøvbart i historiebøkene om du har lyst til å sjekke...
<geirha> «som måtte fly Island»
<Berge> geirha: Det er Island som fløy, altså, ikke vikingen.
<geirha> Ah, sorry, leste feil.
<Berge> Kanskje Eiríkur var pilot.
<RoyK> geirha: det betyr å måtte rømme - han begikk strandhogg på island, noe som ikke var veldig populært
<Berge> (Jeg tror geirha forstår hva det betyr (-: )
#ubuntu-no 2011-12-28
<jo-erlend> Det er ikke så rart at folk er skeptiske til CouchDB og andre NoSQL-databaser. Jeg har skikkelige problemer med å ikke tenke tabeller når jeg modellerer data og da blir ting fort veldig vanskelig. Når man gjør det uten å tenke SQL, så blir det veldig lett. Skulle ønske at jeg kunne glemme RDBMS fullstendig.
<xt> MariaDB har jo NoSQL-støtte!
<xt> who needs couch!
<xt> dvs, dynamic columns
<jo-erlend> det er noen ting jeg savner i Couch, men det er hittil utvilsomt det mest behagelige verktøyet jeg har brukt.
<jo-erlend> men det er en-til-en-forholdet i relasjonsdatabaser jeg misliker. Spiller ikke så stor rolle hva verktøyet heter, så lenge det gjør riktige ting.
<jo-erlend> hva innebærer dynamic columns?
<xt> at du kan ha vilkårlige columns for vilkårlige rader
<jo-erlend> datadefinert join?
<xt> http://kb.askmonty.org/en/dynamic-columns
<jo-erlend> ah. Motsatt.
<jo-erlend> ja, det kan jo være en fin løsning for eksisterende programvare, men jeg ville ikke ha valgt det som en løsning for noe nytt.
<xt> lager du løsninger da?
<jo-erlend> men det er noen relasjoner som er litt vanskelige i couch. Dvs, man må ordne noen detaljer selv. Jeg holder på å implementere Gtk.TreeModel med CouchDB backend. Det er ganske vanskelig, siden man ikke kan oppdatere to dokumenter samtidig.
<RoyK> noen her som vet om det er mulig å få satt opp Solaris SPARC i en VM på linux?
<jo-erlend> ja, jeg lager ikke så veldig mye ferdig programvare, men jeg liker å gjøre ting litt enklere når jeg kan.
<jo-erlend> RoyK, det kommer vel alltid bare an på hvilken maskinvare operativsystemet kan kjøre på?
<RoyK> linux på x86_64
<jo-erlend> vet at QEMU kan simulere ARM, men detaljene er jeg ikke stødig på.
<xt> ikkje min qemu
<jo-erlend> ny QEMU :)
<jo-erlend> nå er vel også SPICE inkludert i QEMU, tror jeg. Spennende tider.
<RoyK> spice?
<jo-erlend> ja, en løsning for pc-over-ip. Veldig kult.
<RoyK> pc-over-ip??
<RoyK> men ser ut som om qemu støtter sparc64, så da er det jo greit
<jo-erlend> si at det er en slags terminalserver som kjører på virtuell maskinvare, under operativsystemet.
 * RoyK tester s10 på qemu
<jo-erlend> litt sammenliknbart med NX, bare at det effektiviserer IO for skjermkort og sånt istedenfor X.
<xt> meir samanliknbart med remotefx :)
<RoyK> jo-erlend: høres rimelig kult ut :)
<jo-erlend> remotefx er en del av operativsystemet?
<xt> jo-erlend ?
<xt> for vagt spørsmål
<jo-erlend> RoyK, knallbra. Fungerer helt fint med mange skjermer i full hd, full video og alt sånt. Virtuelle maskiner føles akkurat som en PC.
<jo-erlend> xt, spice kjører på hypervisor, som en del av maskinvaren.
<xt> ja, som remotefx
 * RoyK er litt forvirra
<RoyK> er spice en løsning for linux/unix, eller en kryssplattform-sak?
<xt> eg byrjar med å sei at det er meir samaliknbart med remotefx enn nx, og så svarer du med å forklare meg korleis spice virker :)
<xt> RoyK: windows/unix
<xt> må ha skjermkortdrivar for klient-OSet
<xt> det finst X11 og windows-drivar, iallfall
<xt> kanskje fleire
<jo-erlend> xt, ah. Jeg slo opp på wikipedia. Jeg trodde at det bare var mer effektiv RDP, men det kjører på Hyper-V? Da er jeg enig med deg i at det er mer sammenliknbart. :)
<xt> ikkje viktig for meg at du er enig med meg, eg visste heile tida kva eg prata om :)
<jo-erlend> men jeg synes vel kanskje at pc-over-ip er mer nyttig hvis man først skal sammenlikne.
<xt> remotefx er ein komponent i pc-over-ip
<xt> rdp er jo pc-over-ip, eller?
<jo-erlend> pc-over-ip er en egen løsning?
<xt> ?
<geirha> ?
<jo-erlend> mener at det er eller var navnet på en bestemt løsning, men det er mulig at de bare hypet uttrykket så hardt at jeg har glemt at det hadde et annet navn. Når jeg slår opp, så finner jeg ikke umiddelbart noen referanser.
<xt> skjønar ikkje kva du meiner eg :)
<jo-erlend> "PC" var i utgangspunktet en bestemt type personlig datamaskin. Leverandøren het IBM. Nå heter det PC uavhengig av leverandør, bortsett fra hvis du kjøper en PC fra Apple.
<jo-erlend> jeg mente å huske at "pc-over-ip" var et produktnavn. Det er mulig at det er feil.
<geirha> Da heter det "PC fra Apple"
<jo-erlend> gjør det? Trodde de kalte det "Mac".
<geirha> :P
<jo-erlend> Apple ville nok heller ha kalt dem for "IBM-kompatible" enn "PC" :)
 * RoyK kaster epler etter jo-erlend 
<jo-erlend> nice! Jeg har alltid hatt lyst til å bruke balltre på den måten. :)
<geirha> Mac trenger ikke være så dyrt. http://i.imgur.com/bh7Bd.jpg
<jo-erlend> :)
<xt> alltid like morro å prate med jo-erlend
<xt> veit aldri kva vei samtalen går
<jo-erlend> hehe
<xt> eit eventyr
<xt> kvar einaste gong
<xt> her blir eg belært i kva spice er, sjølv om eg gir inntrykk for å vite det. Og så blir eg belært i kva PC er og historikk om det
<xt> wtf?
<jo-erlend> hæ? :)
<xt> prata du ikkje til meg?
<jo-erlend> jeg er ikke læreren din. Jeg bare liker å være sikker på at alle vet hva vi snakker om. Hvis jeg må velge, så velger jeg alltid å undervurdere fremfor å ta sjansen på at jeg ikke overvurderer.
<xt> og etter kor mange år her på kanalen felles så følte du det var nyttig å trekke fram litt PC-historikk?
<xt> hihi
<xt> har dessuten prata om SPICE her inne før, sådeså
<jo-erlend> det var vel heller en høy tanke. :)
<xt> men tilbake til spørsmålet då - du sa "pc-over-ip" var meir nyttig. Meir nyttig enn kva?
<jo-erlend> men det er et interessant apropos. Krever remotefx spesiell programvare på klienten?
<xt> remotefx er ein del av RDP
<jo-erlend> sånn at selvom du kjører Ubuntu som en gjest på Hyper-V, så kan du ikke bruker remotefx til Ubuntu? I såfall er det jo litt mindre nyttig enn en generell løsning som kjører på det virtuelle jernet. Men det var en rent språklig nytte jeg snakket om. Ikke teknologisk.
<jo-erlend> det er veldig lenge siden jeg hadde noen veldig inngående peiling på Windows. Jeg har nesten ikke fulgt med i det hele tatt det siste tiåret, så sånne ting som Hyper-V, nyere versjoner av RDP, etc... Nesten helt blankt. Det er ikke interessant for meg, annet enn å vite at det eksisterer.
<xt> ja - men nå gjekk jo ikkje diskusjonen på kva som var mest nyttig for deg personlig
<xt> men, notert.
<jo-erlend> jeg mente det generelt. Jeg trodde det var sånn alle ville oppfatte det. Men sånn er det jo, at folk har forskjellige perspektiver, så det er greit å eliminere tvil uansett.
<xt> all den tid det er windows som har desktop-herredøme så vil ein "ikkje-generell" løysing for windows stadig vera relevant :)
<jo-erlend> SPICE fungerer glimrende for Linux, Windows og OS X, i tillegg til en mengde andre løsninger. Jeg er enig i at støtte for Windows er viktig, så lenge det ikke går på bekostning av andre systemer. I såfall blir den irrelevant.
<xt> med å virke på osx - då meiner du klienten?
<jo-erlend> gjesten ser det som maskinvare. Krever naturligvis driver, som all annen maskinvare, men ellers er løsningen helt gjennomsiktig.
<xt> nå svarte du ikkje på spørsmålet…
<xt> og igjen - eg veit korleis spice virker
<jo-erlend> jeg vet ikke helt hva slags informasjon du egentlig ser etter.
<jo-erlend> men det er jo innlysende at sånne klienter skal fungere uavhengig av tjeneren. Jeg snakket naturligvis om gjestens forhold til verten.
<jo-erlend> jeg har vel egentlig mistet troen på alt det der.
#ubuntu-no 2011-12-29
<Buorrit_Juovllat> hej
<Buorrit_Juovllat> anyone understand Northern Saami?
<Berge> Doubt it.
<Buorrit_Juovllat> anyone know someone who may know someone who may understand Northern Sámi/Sami/saami?
<Berge> How come?
<Buorrit_Juovllat> need to learn - i have to study Sami so i can claim to understand 9 languages
<Buorrit_Juovllat> im learning swedish so i can understand 3
<Buorrit_Juovllat> norway has the biggest population of Saami
<Berge> Well, yes, but it's still quite small.
<Buorrit_Juovllat> people*
<Berge> I'd go for easier languages, really.
<Buorrit_Juovllat> Sami has 300 words and phrases in everyday use.
<Berge> More than that, surely?
<Buorrit_Juovllat> so... being fluent in it is easyer than learning french with its millions of words. no really 300 words and phrases and you will get y fine
<Buorrit_Juovllat> by*
<Berge> You'd might be able to shop groceries and ask for directions with 300 words, but that goes for any language.
<Buorrit_Juovllat> context is key
<Berge> Saami is comparable to Finnish in size and complexity.
<Berge> In other words, huge and complex.
<Buorrit_Juovllat> like in swedish with 32000 words
<Buorrit_Juovllat> saami is complex but it has more links to swedish
<Buorrit_Juovllat> its like a forgotton bridge between swedish and finnish
<Berge> Not really.
<Berge> There are just a few similarities between Nordic languages (Swedish, Danish and Norwegian) and Sami.
<RoyK> omg.. http://www.aftenposten.no/nyheter/Twitter-storm-etter-NRKs-OMG-tabbe-6730082.html
<RoyK> Buorrit_Juovllat: lol - better start with another language unless you know finnish already
<RoyK> Buorrit_Juovllat: and no, sami is *not* related to swedish - it's a totally different language family
<RoyK> Buorrit_Juovllat: scandinavian languages, being Norwegian, Swedish and Danish, are mostly the same. Faeroese is a bit further away, and Icelandic still farther. German, then, is probably the closest, and then perhaps Dutch, then English, then the Roman languages and then other Indo-european languages, and far, far out there somewhere, sami, finnish, estonian and other finno-ugric languages
<Buorrit_Juovllat> my plan is to learn mutually interchangeable or multually understandable languages..
<Buorrit_Juovllat> im lazy
<Buorrit_Juovllat> and intelligent
<Buorrit_Juovllat> apparently
<RoyK> then, unless you speak finnish or estonian, don't try sami
<jo-erlend> knowing Norwegian, Swedish and Danish will hardly help you in understanding Sami at all.
<RoyK> jo-erlend: it won't help at all - period.
<jo-erlend> right.
<RoyK> Buorrit_Juovllat: since you choose to speak English on this Norwegian channel, you might want to start learning Norwegian? ;)
<jo-erlend> :)
 * RoyK har tatt en ekstramotor til quadcopteret og montert på ei finerplate, festa en propell med fire rotorblader, satt den til å blåse oppover (sånn at den ikke tar av), og skal borre hull til å feste fire stjerneskudd - wheeeeeee
<jo-erlend> tøft :)
<Buorrit_Juovllat> eller svenska - jag studera svenska i stockholm,
<jo-erlend> har du noen bilder av vidunderet, eller?
<RoyK> jo-erlend: kan ta et
<SlimG> Jeg har hentet et image fra en eldre HP ProLiant 380 G5 burk som jeg håper å få virtualisert i KVM+Qemu, jeg brukte "qemu-img convert -O raw /dev/cciss/c0d0 image.raw", men jeg får umiddelbart beskjeden "Cannot boot operating system" når jeg forsøker å starte image.raw i KVM+Qemu, noen kloke hoder som forstår mer enn meg her?
<Berge> SlimG: Du har rett bitness og slikt?
<Berge> Den virtuelle maskinen er 64-bit, altså?
<Berge> Og hvor godt støtter kvm images med flere partisjoner?
<SlimG> ProLiant 380 G5 maskinen kjører Windows Server 2003 i386, jeg har satt opp VM gjesten som i686
<Berge> Åh, Windows.
<Berge> Lykke til.
<Buorrit_Juovllat> is there an offtopic channel?
<Berge> There's a whole network for it, EFnet! (-;
<Buorrit_Juovllat> hvordan er smør krisen?
<Berge> Oppskrytt.
<Buorrit_Juovllat> just as useful as a responce
<RoyK> jo-erlend: det er vel strengt tatt ikke så mye å ta bilde av ennå... bare ei plate og en propell og noen greier
<RoyK> jo-erlend: kommer sterkere tilbake :)
#ubuntu-no 2011-12-30
<SlimG> Noen tips til verktøy som "cp" og "mv" med fremgangsindikator?
<Kagee> rsync --progress
<Kagee> kanskje også --human
<RoyK> --human?
<RoyK> -P er foresten en fin kombo av --progress --partial
<RoyK> --human-readable funker, --human feiler på lucid
<Kagee> ja, jeg mnete --human-readable
<geirha> rsync kan ikke flytte et helt tre dog, men den kan fjerne filene etter den har kopiert de. Den tomme katalogstrukturen som er igjen kan fjernes med rmdir + globstar eller find.
<jo-erlend> rsync er alltid verrdt å sjekke når man skal kopiere noe, selvom den er temmelig mye treigere i noen få situasjoner.
<hjd> i hvilke tilfeller er det tregere? :)
<jo-erlend> hvis du prøver å kopiere en fil i RAM, for eksempel. :)
<jo-erlend> rsync er veldig lat. Den legger massevis av arbeid i å finne ut hva den ikke behøver å gjøre. Det er nesten alltid veldig fint, men i noen få tilfeller, så tar det arbeidet mer tid enn å bare gjøre alt. Det er sjelden. ;)
<Berge> I det vanlige tilfellet er jo rsync like rask eller raskere.
<Berge> Den stat()er bare filene i hver ende og ser på hvilken som er nyest.
<Berge> Du kan tvinge checksummingen med -c. Og det er vel i nesten alle tilfeller raskere, som du sier.
<Berge> Jeg kommer ikke helt på når det skulle være treigere.
<jo-erlend> det er ikke sant. Den identifiserer for eksempel tom data. Hvis lagringen er rask nok og du kjenner dataen nok, så kan cp være raskere enn rsync i mange tilfeller.
<Berge> Tom data?
<Berge> Om du har voldsomt sløve CPUer, kanskje.
<Malin> på lavprisekspressen, men det er litt dårlig ping :p på vei fra Arendal til Oso
<Berge> Men både rsync og cp må lese hele kildefilen for å kopiere den.
<jo-erlend> men jeg sa altså dette mest for å understreke at rsync alltid bør tas med i betraktning med mindre du vet akkurat hvorfor den ikke er aktuell.
<Berge> rsync leser den, checksummer (med en flott sliding windows-algoritme) og skriver potensielt hele mottakerfilen, og potensiel kun én byte.
<Berge> jo-erlend: Jada, jeg bare lurte på om du hadde noen konkrete eksempler.
<Berge> Jeg gjør nesten alltid kopiering med rsync når jeg gjør den for hånd.
<jo-erlend> prøv å ta en stor videofil, put den på tmpfs og kopier den med rsync og cp.
<jo-erlend> vedder ti megabytes på at cp vinner.
<Berge> Kan prøve.
<Berge> rsync er ca. like rask (bittelitt raskere, men det er nok målefeil) uten -c
<Berge> Hvilket er normaltilfellet.
<Berge> Og ca. halv hastighet med -c
<Berge> Dette til og fra en SSD og /tmp på Debian, som er en tmpfs.
<jo-erlend> hva har halv hastighet?
<Berge> rsync -c
<jo-erlend> nei. Jeg mente altså til og fra tmpfs.
<Berge> Det har jo ikke så mye å se, med -c er det CPUen som taker.
<Berge> Med cp fra tmpfs til tmpfs taker nok kontekstsvitsjing, så det blir litt akademisk.
<Berge> Men konklusjonen er: Om du har sløvere CPUer enn lagringssystem, vil cp på enkeltfiler være raskere.
<Berge> Så kult lagringssystem kan du såklart ha. Det er jo ikke helt uvanlig med RAM-disker med batterybackup for tiden.
<Berge> (Eller hybrid-greier.)
<jo-erlend> nei, jeg vet. Jeg har hatt lyst til å skaffe meg et par sånne.
<jo-erlend> trenger ikke batteri engang.
<Berge> Du er ikke glad i dataene?
<jo-erlend> hater data.
<jo-erlend> joda, men det er endel tilfeller hvor du leser ekstremt mye mer enn du skriver, men hvor dataen er så stor at du ikke kan holde den i primærminne.
<jo-erlend> kan for eksempel se for seg femti tusen halvsynkroniserte couchdatabaser.
<RoyK> noen her som vet om god programvare til å sy sammen bilder til "slideshow", helst med selvbestemt pause osv
<RoyK> det optimale hadde vært om jeg kunne klikke fram pausen i sanntid mens musikken går
<SlimG> RoyK: Høres ut som om du beskriver en presentasjon
#ubuntu-no 2011-12-31
<Kagee> Total Size of Files: 22,7 GB
<Kagee> Size on Disk: 183,7 GB
<Kagee> Jeg føler dette må være feil, spesielt iom. at partisjonen er på 104 GB
<RoyK> SlimG: nesten, men ikke helt...
<RoyK> Kagee: tja - med mindre du har veldig mye hardlinking på gang, spørs det om det burde være på tide med en ørliten fsck ;)
<Berge> …eller har mange store filer med extents i ext4.
<Kagee> jeg gir heller skylda på lxde-filbehandleren .....
<Malin> dette har da vært mulig med min N900 og sikkert andre enheter? også: http://www.dinside.no/886086/styr-pc-en-fra-iphone
<lnostdal> jepp
<Malin> det morsomme nå er vel at neon med epletelefon skal vise meg den kule nye greia, som er litt gammeldags allerede eller noe :p
<jo-erlend> godt nytt år, folkens :)
<Malin> takk jo-erlend
<Malin> og godt nytt år til alle fra meg også :) Måtte det skje spennende Ubuntu-nyheter i 2012, personlig er jeg spent på hvordan 12.04 lts blir :)
#ubuntu-no 2012-01-01
<Kagee> Jeg trenger en liten minimal IRC-server for offline utvikling, kan noen anbefale en ?
<RoyK> noen som vet om en minimal ubuntu? er det fremdeles xubuntu som er valget for en gammel celewrong-laptop?
<Kagee> eller lubuntu
<Kagee> jeg mener den skal kreve enda mindre
<Malin> ja, det er som Kagee sier at lubuntu er enda mer lettvekt :)
<Malin> enda lettere om du legger inn serverutgaven av ubuntu, så slipper du gui :p
<RoyK> joda, men kjekt med noe med et GUI for en laptop som skal gis bort...
<Kagee> Sitter på Lubuntu nå.
<Kagee> Bruker det på en ganske grei laptop for å få enda mer ytelse
<blaamann> RoyK: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_desktop_vitals&num=1
<Malin> RoyK: ja ;) jeg som trolla litt da :)
<RoyK> blaamann: takk - ikke helt uventa at KDE lå på topp
 * RoyK liker ikke KDE noe særlig...
<jo-erlend> Ikke så overraskende at KDE bruker mest ressurser. Ikke at det behøver å være noe mål å bruke minst heller. Skulle ha vært spennende å sett en sammenlikning av Gnome 3.4 mot KDE 4.8 når den tiden kommer.
<jo-erlend> eventuelt 3.2 mot 4.7.
<Malin> ja, men det bør være et mål å gjøre noe med minst mulig bruk av ressurser i alle fall
<jo-erlend> vel... Det er ingen ulempe at programvaren er effektiv. Spørsmålet er hvor mye man skal ofre for det.
<jo-erlend> minnebruk er det aller siste jeg tenker på når jeg lager programmer. Det er ofte nødvendig å ta hensyn til det, men man har altså minne av en grunn. ;)
<Malin> nei, men har vært borti programmer som har hatt noe lekasjer og slukt ressurser og vært trege som sirup
<Malin> om reduseringen av ressursbruken går utover ytelsesen er det jo ogs ikke bra
<Malin> *også
<jo-erlend> det er hele tiden en balansegang og det kan være en vanskelig en. Men så er spørsmålet også oversiktlighet. Det kan noen ganger være sånn at ryddig og enkel kode krever med minne. Med enkel kode er det lettere å legge til ny funksjonalitet og det er lettere å få inn utviklere.
<jo-erlend> man kan med andre ord ikke automatisk si at lav minnebruk er bra eller ikke. Det er helt nøytralt. Det kommer an på situasjonen.
<Malin> klart
 * RoyK lurer på hvordan i all verden ryddig kode kan bruke (mye) mer minne...
<citoyen> Lesbar kode og optimert kode er noen ganger motsetninger
<citoyen> Det er avveininger man må ta
<RoyK> citoyen: joda, men det er fullt mulig å skrive lesbar kode uten å ete opp minne...
<citoyen> Kommer an på hva du mener med ete opp minne. Noen ganger er det et bedre valg å skrive kode som bruker litt mer minne, fordi den er enklere å vedlikeholde
<citoyen> Og å bruke minne er ikke det samme som å lekke minne
<Malin> det er sant. Problemet er når et program lekker minne, og ikke frigjør og sånt
<RoyK> jada - jeg mente ikke lekke :)
<RoyK> men det er enkelte programmerere som gjør ting som ikke er så bra
<citoyen> Alle programmerere gjør ting som ikke er så bra :)
<RoyK> som å kalle calloc eller manuelt memset()e alt nytt minne uten at det er nødvendig...
<RoyK> allokere ørten megabyte "just in case" og så kalle calloc eller memset for å være sikker på at linux allokerer det :P
<RoyK> så får en håpe brukeren setter swappiness høyt nok :þ
<jo-erlend> hvordan ser jeg når en pakke ble lagt til et arkiv? Nå var det for eksempel noen som spurte på askubuntu om når Firefox 9 kommer inn i Ubuntu. Jeg vet at det er i proposed, men jeg vet ikke hvor lenge det har vært der. Skulle gjerne hatt en enkel måte å se sånt på.
<hjd> jo-erlend: Launchpad-siden for pakken viser hvor lenge siden den ble lagt til i hver Ubuntu-utgivelse.
<hjd> Hvis du klikker på versjonsnummer-lenken får du også dato, pluss masse annen informasjon.
<jo-erlend> skulle gjerne hatt noe á la rmadison. Kanskje til og med en linse.
<hjd> legg til egendefinert søk i nettleseren din som tar imot et pakkenavn og føyer til resten av urlen?
<jo-erlend> ja, du sier noe der.
<jo-erlend> http://developer.gnome.org har blitt skikkelig bra, synes jeg. Oversiktlig, utfyllende og komplett såvidt jeg kan se.
<jo-erlend> sånn apropos ingenting. :)
<hjd> er det bare meg, eller er det noen av lenkene i platform overview som ikke leder noe sted (feks packagekit)
<jo-erlend> jaggu :)
<jo-erlend> ganske mange av dem, faktisk.
<hjd> får du brukt søkeboksene der forresten?
<jo-erlend> får en merkelig feilmelding fra Google.
<hjd> automated blablabla?
<jo-erlend> mhm.
<hjd> da er det ikke bare meg iallefall.
<jo-erlend> nei. Alt jeg har sett på, har vært veldig komplett og alt sånt. Men da kan jeg jo moderere det litt og si at developer.gnome.org er i _ferd_ med å bli veldig fint. :)
<hjd> Joda :)
<jo-erlend> de tingene der er viktige. Det har vært veldig slitsomt å sette igang med utvikling i GNU/Linux rett og slett på grunn av at det ikke har vært noen tydelige tråder å dra i.
#ubuntu-no 2012-12-24
<Mathias> sweaty da
<Mathias> jaja, sjekket den mystiske gaven jeg fikk fra sniknissen min om den er sfjå
<sweaty> woha woha
<Mathias> safe for juletre åpning altså :P
 * IvarB har nettopp brutt seg inn i sin egen hagebod
<IvarB> håper ingen så meg
 * Mathias så IvarB
 * Mathias ringer malin
<Mathias> da har jeg et rart problem
<Mathias> tilfeldige ting fryser helt random
<IvarB> trekker det der du er?
<Mathias> veldig
<Mathias> liker at det er -5-15 grader her inne
<RoyK> god jul :)
<Mathias> goden julen
<malin> Julebuntu
<RoyK> God jul :)
 * RoyK mekker værloggegreier med Raspberry Pi tilkobla en værstasjon fra Clas
<RoyK> ikke mye ennå, http://karlsbakk.net/weather/, men må vel bare lage noe rundt, samt fikse noen bugs
<Atluxity> blogger du løsningen når den er klar?
<RoyK> kan gjøre det - ikke noe fancy, bare pywws ;)
<RoyK> men med en liten Pi som kontroller, siden gamlefolket (som har værstasjonen) ikke akkurat setter pris på noe stort og bråkete for å kunne kjøre Linux
<malin> værstasjon er jo kult
<Mathias> silence, or i'll kill you. meg og tvbgone :P
<Mathias> [21:05:59] < golder> tviler på jeg gidder splle noe særlig med touchpad osv men
<Mathias> [21:06:27] < golder> Kanskje svigermor har mus til meg.
<Mathias> [21:06:32] < golder> (No pun intended)
<Mathias> :P
#ubuntu-no 2012-12-25
<Aeyoun> http://i.imgur.com/mZSbX.jpg <- julestemning
<RoyK> Mathias: rotfl
<RoyK> http://karlsbakk.net/tmp/Nitrist%20jul/ <-- god jul ;)
<IvarB> jejeje
<IvarB> er jula vel overstått for alle?
 * RoyK raper på IvarB 
<winb> In Norway it is normal to rape after dinner
<winb> ble dere enige om ny kontaktperson?
<winb> Eller er det egentlig ingen som bryr seg?
<RoyK> hei
#ubuntu-no 2012-12-26
 * Mathias raper
<IvarB> winb: hva skal denne kontaktpersonen gjøre?
<Mathias> mest sannsynlig kontaktes
<IvarB> duh
<IvarB> om hva?
<Mathias> mest sannsynlig noe
<IvarB> har du fått i deg for mye trollebrus i jula?
<IvarB> irssi :P
 * RoyK lurer litt på når sist Ubuntu Norge ble kontakta av media eller noe...
<Mathias> RoyK: aldri? :P
<RoyK> noe sånt ;)
<RoyK> tror jo-erlend antyda noe sånt som 40 timers jobb i måneden, men hva han mente man skulle bruke den tida til, er for meg et åpent spørsmål ;)
<Atluxity> det kommer jo veldig ann på hva ambisjonene er
<Atluxity> dersom man ønsker å bygge et aktivt community så krever det litt jobb
#ubuntu-no 2012-12-27
<sweaty> hmm
<RoyK> hrmf
<f00f-> alle i familien min fikk en DVD med ubuntu under juletreet, ingen av dem ble noe glad
<sweaty> hehe
<sweaty> SGS3'en min tok plutselig kvelden
<RoyK> sgs3?
<sweaty> samsung galaxy s 3
<RoyK> oi
<RoyK> min lever visst
<RoyK> roota du den eller noe?
<sweaty> Tror det et sudden death fenomen og en garantisak heldighvis, får høre hva de har og si
<sweaty> Nei, den er helt default :P
<RoyK> alt av sånt er jo garantisaker
<RoyK> fem års reklamasjonsrett på sånt
<sweaty> åja
<sweaty> :)
<RoyK> mobilbransjen prøvde å få det ned til to år, men tapte i høyesterett
<sweaty> åja, hehe
<RoyK> dvs, tapte i tingretten, lagmannsretten og så i høyesterett
<RoyK> så mobilen din har fem års garanti, i praksis
<RoyK> batteriet to år
<sweaty> Den skal være under 2 år tror jeg :P
<RoyK> den modellen er vel under et år gammel
<sweaty> ja, ikke sant
<sweaty> :P
<RoyK> men - fem års garanti på sånt er litt rart - om fem år, har vi vel 3d-mobiler med masse støtte for virtuelle maskiner og sånt og masse mye nytt vi ikke kan se i dag
<RoyK> men - litt sent nå - kanskje sove litt....
<sweaty> ja, men tanke på sannsynlighet for feil?
<sweaty> seint? hva er klokka? :P
<RoyK> kvart over fire
<sweaty> Når jeg bruker å våkne, er sikkert lefdal stengt.. :P
<RoyK> de har nok oppe til 6-8
<sweaty> hehe
<sweaty> Ja, hvis jeg våkner kl seks rekker jeg det inne åtte
<sweaty> innen*
<RoyK> om du legger deg nå, så er du nok oppe før fire
<RoyK> med mindre du har døtta i deg veldig mye rart
<sweaty> hehe, jaja :D
<RoyK> men - natta
<sweaty> ok, god natt :)
<Mathias> så tidlig?
<sweaty> Mathias: Puh, jeg har da ikke lagt meg!
<sweaty> :P
<Mathias> pff, selc
<Mathias> pff, selc*
<Mathias> selv*
<Mathias> usj, er så satans irritert på den idioten som måtte slå en pigman nedi nether
<Mathias> mistet et dia sverd og en dia hakke :(
<sweaty> Jeg falt ut ved pigman :P
<sweaty> Får vel ta kvelden nå, skal rekke å levere mobilen på alnabru i løpet av morgendagen
<sweaty> natta
<Mathias> djeesez
<Mathias> tror en eller annen nabo er hjernedød
<Mathias> har holdt på med det satans bilhornet siden kl. 5
<test2> Klienten har en bug som gjør at jeg ikke kan skifte til det brukernavnet jeg vil ha. Den bare ignorerer kommandoen. Grr.
<IvarB_> hmmmmmm
<IvarB_> blir ikke kvitt klonen
#ubuntu-no 2012-12-28
<sweaty> Mathias: Har du fått kontakt med bil-naboen?
<Mathias> nei
<Mathias> gikk ut, hørtes ut som det var en kilometer unna, så orker ikke vimse rundt ca. 5 kvm
<sweaty> hehe
<sweaty> god natt!
<Mathias> :(
<sweaty> ?
<sweaty> Han har vel gitt seg nå?
<sweaty> nei nå er det kvelden, talas
<Mathias> :S
<Mathias> jau
<Mathias> ga seg rundt 13 igår
<Mathias> IvarB: ghost, sånn fyi
<Mathias> [07:25:47] -NickServ- Last seen  : Dec 24 00:39:32 2012 (4 days, 05:46:13 ago)
<Mathias> hrmpf
<Mathias> jo-erlend har forlatt skipet
<RoyK> morgen
<Mathias> mrn
<RoyK> om noen her bruker Wimp, så bør de være klar over at passordet lagres i klartekst - ikke noe krypto eller sånt tull der...
<Mathias> fint å vite
<Mathias> brukte det en gang
<Mathias> fant ikke noe av musikken jeg likte i det hele tatt
<Mathias> og mon tro om noen doSer meg ellernoe
<Mathias> er som å være på telenorlinje :s
<IvarB> telenor ddoser alle kundene sine bare fordi de kan
<IvarB> Mathias: Science and stuff. - LÃ¥ter det kjent noe sted? :P
<Mathias> discovery
<IvarB> FB?
<Mathias> mythbusters mer spesifikt
<IvarB> glem det :)
<Mathias> :P
<Mathias> spill minecraft med meg! :P
<IvarB> urk
<IvarB> http://www.dinside.no/908652/samsung-ativ-smart-pc-pro-xe700t1c
<IvarB> lurer på om denne kjører ubuntu fint jge
<IvarB> så litt snasen ut
<Mathias> :o
<RoyK> virka litt dyr, da
<IvarB> joa
<Mathias> INGENTING er for DYRT
<Aeyoun> Hvilken lisens bør jeg velge om jeg ikke vil ha en løs copyleft, men ikke være i Stallmann's App Store?
<citoyen> det var litt vage krav
<citoyen> hva vil du at lisensen skal inneholde?
<citoyen> CC har jo mange nivåer
<Aeyoun> Software lisens så CC er ikke helt nyttig. Liker mye av GPL, men liker ikke at det skal hordes kode inn i et GPL-økosystem. Føler Richard Stallman kommer til å annonsere App Store når som helst nå.
<Aeyoun> Jeg vil tillate mest mulig, men kreve attribution (+modification notices), og gjerne locke det *litt* ned i copyleft/free software, men ikke så ekstremt som GPL.
<citoyen> http://opensource.org/licenses/category
<citoyen> Du kan jo lese litt her
<Aeyoun> BSD-ish og MIT er for fritt.
<Aeyoun> Utenom GPL er copyleft-lisensene for preget av andre agendaer.
<Aeyoun> *sigh* Jeg vil virkelig ikke skrive en lisens selv heller.
<citoyen> det er neppe å anbefale, nei
<RoyK> Aeyoun: 'stallmans app store'?
 * RoyK lisensierer det meste han skriver under GPL v2
<RoyK> hva mener du med "hordes kode"?
 * Solskogen bruker BSD
<Aeyoun> Jeg sikter til kritikken rundt at GPL "spiser/infiserer" kode og tar det til seg uten å gi tilbake.
<Aeyoun> RoyK: R Stallman driver FSF mer og mer som en diktator hvor målet er det "frie open-source oh-lala alt er så fint om alle gjør som jeg (Stallman) vill" bevelgesen.
<Aeyoun> Det at han selv kaller det et økosystem (som i populærteknisk media brukes om Win8, iOS, Android, etc.) gjør at jeg frykter at han kommer med egen GPL App Store.
<Solskogen> er det et problem?
<RoyK> Aeyoun: eh... GPL hverken spiser eller infiserer noe. GPL er en måte å lisensiere kode slik at du unngår at multinasjonale selskaper tar koden og bruker den i proprietære systemer uten å gi noe tilbake (som tidligere windows, som hadde hele ip-stakken henta fra BSD)
<RoyK> Aeyoun: at Apple nekter [lA]?GPL-kode tilgang til AppleStore, er i seg selv latterlig, når de selv bruker LGPL-lisensierte biblioteker i sine OS
<Mathias> apple er latterlige da :P
<RoyK> enn så lenge er OS X åpent for alt man vil installere, så jeg trives med det
<RoyK> men det tar nok ikke lang tid fra de stenger det, til jeg har ubuntu selv på mac-en :þ
<malin> :)
<malin> tenk hvor langt vi kunne kommet uten kapitalismen. Slipper at folk skal tjene mest mulig penger på software. Eller melke folk for penger og alt det der
<Mathias> snart gjør de vel sånn at man kun kan kjøre osx på de overprisede boksene sine
<malin> ja, en kan alltids komme utenfor sperrer
<hjd> Du kan kun kjøre OSX på Apple hardware, ja.
<malin> tja...
<malin> finnes noen som kjører os-x på annet også
<RoyK> Mathias: hehe - du snakka tidligere om at "ingenting blir for dyrt", om det pc/nettbrettet fra Samsung til 13k - jeg ville langt heller betalt 13k for en macbook pro enn det brettet der, selv om skjermen er fast på mac-en - Apple lager faktisk *veldig* bra maskinvare
<RoyK> hjd: offisielt fra Apple, ja, i praksis, nei
<hjd> Men ikke uten å bryte avtalevilkårene til programvaren.
<RoyK> hjd: neida
<RoyK> http://shop.pengpod.com/PengPod-1000-PengPod1000-1.htm <-- 10" nettfjøl med native linux for $175 (planlagt) - ikke veeeeeldig dyrt...
<malin> når en mac koster så mye, så vil jeg heller bruke noen tusenlapper på en billig laptopp og heller bruke flere tusen på en skikkeig stasjonær maskin til spilling ogsånt på
<RoyK> opp til deg - jeg vil ha mac ;)
<malin> oi, kan den der kjøre meego eller en av etterkommeren til meego?! :D
<malin> i såfall kan dette være noe for meg
<RoyK> veldig greit å ha litt diskplass om du skal spille også, da
<malin> ja, det er opp til meg
<malin> ja, er ikke noe problem å få seg litt diskplass?
<RoyK> tenkte mer på laptopper og diskplass når du helst vil ha rota/systemdisken på ssd
<RoyK> da begrenser det seg fort
<malin> ja
<hjd> malin: Tizen du tenker på? (Hvis de ikke har byttet navn igjen)
<malin> hjd: ja
<RoyK> malin: tror den der kan kjøre det meste :)
<hjd> moblin/maemo->meego->tizen->hvem vet hva :P
<malin> jeg har fortsatt min N900 fordi den har Maemo. vil ikke bytte den ut før det kommer noe annet jeg kan kjøre tizen på men må ha fysisk tastatur
<hjd> De er vel strangt tatt forskjellige prosjekter, men jeg ville likt hvis hvertfall et av dem kunne klart å holde det gående en stund...
<malin> men har flash n900-en min med sånn communityssu-ting så nå kan jeg ha alt i portretttmodus også, utenom noen få programmer
<malin> ikke sant :)
<RoyK> malin: det skal visst komme noe nytt fra geeksphone snart også - kan jo hende det blir noe skøy
<malin> håper det.
<malin> kommer aldri til å kvitte meg med N900-en min
<malin> men kan alltids få en nyere etterhvert :)
<malin> har jo sagt det før, men ble vledig skuffet over at N950 kun var for noen heldige utviklere
<RoyK> malin: bare kjøpe ny på ebay når den gamle dør? :)
<hjd> malin: Kommer det noen oppdateringer eller nye versjoner av programmer til den fortsatt? Mest nysgjerrig siden jeg vet en del fortsatt holder seg til dem.
<RoyK> er jo kjekt å få sikkerhetspatcher og sånt i ny og ne...
<RoyK> malin: http://www.androidauthority.com/best-keyboard-qwerty-android-phones-2012-55315/
<RoyK> men det er jo android, da
<malin> nettopp
<malin> men om jeg kan flashe den med noe annet enn android
<malin> evt. dualboote
 * RoyK kan ikke helt fatte hvorfor malin er så negativ til android
<RoyK> alt kan jo rootes, og dermed reinstalleres
<RoyK> og bootloaderne som brukes, bør vel være smarte nok til dualboot
<hjd> Det største potensielle problemet er jo om programvaren støtter maskinvaren.
<RoyK> ...og det er jo som regel noen gig plass
<malin> hjd: det er ikke så mye oppdateringer til  prrogrammene :S men er noe community som har tatt over og skrevet om noen av programmene så de passer til portrettmodus også, men ser at ikke alle støtter. nettleseren burde bliltt oppdatert,, men noen lager jo nye nettlesere osv
<malin> så tredjepartsprogrammer oppdateres innimellom
<Mathias> dualboot på android-duppeditt? interesting
<RoyK> hjd: så lenge android bruker drivere i kjernen, så postes de jo upstream til linux-kjernen - er jo gpl...
<malin> ja, jeg aner jo ikke om hardwaren i en android-telefon med tastatur har hardware som er støttet av meego/tizen eller hva det måtte hete osv
<hjd> RoyK: Hm, hvis det bare er driverne det står på burder det jo være mulig. Bare tenkte det ble mye styr hvis man skal sørge for å hente inn de samme patchene/etc.
<RoyK> hjd: da jeg prøvde cyanogenmod, var det null problem med drivere
<RoyK> det var for halvannet år siden eller noe, og da på en ikke veldig ny telefon
<RoyK> finnes driverne i cyanogenmod, er de nok tilgjengelig i kildekodeformat, enten separat eller allerede i kjernen
<RoyK> s/nok //
<malin> men den med tastatur. jegk an jo google om nonen har installert noe annet på den
<malin> hm. lagger litt her og såskriver jeg litt feil :p
<RoyK> hvilken av dem?
<RoyK> ser ut som om de på lista der ikke var så veldig tilgjengelige her til lands
<RoyK> og sånt som mobiltelefoner som knapt tåler at du snakker litt stygt til dem, er det kanskje greit å ha norsk kjøpslov på
<malin> ja... best å kjøpe i norge
 * RoyK sendte epost til prisjakt.no og spurte om de kan legge opp tastatur som et kriterium i søket etter mobiltelefoner
<malin> :)
<RoyK> malin: hva er det som gjør android så dårlig for ditt bruk? mangel på skikkelig kommandolinje?
<malin> mhm :)
<malin> liker at det er software center og repoer og sånt som i Ubuntu
<RoyK> veldig kjekt med alle android-appene som finnes, da ...
<malin> om man må ha en app for alt mulig så
<malin> eller hvilke er det som er kjekke?
<malin> kan jo sikkert kjøre de om jeg dualbooter med nitdroid om det funker nå. har ikke prøvd
<RoyK> ser ikke ut til å være så veldig vanskelig http://lifehacker.com/5826050/how-to-dual-boot-multiple-roms-on-your-android-phone
<RoyK> en ROM er jo bare ei kjerne og et rotfilsystem, så der burde det meste funke
<malin> hm, så en kan dualboote telefonen med f.eks. meego?
<RoyK> du kan jo prøve
<malin> men jeg kan jo dualboote n900 med nitdroid, noe opensoure android og jeg aner ikke om det virker 100% enda eller ei da
<malin> N900 kan jo dualbootes med meego
<hjd> android er jo friprog i utgangspunktet, men det er mulig nitdroid har noen spesifikke ting de legger til eller noe...
<RoyK> er nitdroid noe á la cyanogenmod, type, en android-distro?
 * RoyK har ikke rare peilinga på N900-OS
<malin> tror det
<malin> står noe her: http://forum.nitdroid.com/index.php?board=6.0 men har ikke sjekket noe nøye
<RoyK> jo-erlend: bare lurer - hvorfor trodde du ikke samba3 skulle funke for win7?
<Mathias> n900? nokia? usj *grøss*
<malin> nokia ja
<Mathias> jo-erlend: du sjekket aldri innom multihost :(
<RoyK> Mathias: mobiltelefoner, operativsystemer og biler er sånne ting folk alltid krangler om - hvis malin trives med en n900 med tastatur og noe debian-liknende installert, er vel ikke det noe å grøsse av? ;)
<Mathias> grøsser bare av nokia :P
<Mathias> finsk by
 * RoyK grøsser ikke av noe maskinvare
<Mathias> p4
<RoyK> har du vært der?
<jo-erlend> RoyK, de endret jo endel ting i protokollene med Vista.
<RoyK> jo-erlend: joda, cifs kom inn som eneste aksepterte eller noe sånt, men cifs har jo vært støtta ei stund i samba
<RoyK> jo-erlend: og så slutta de vel med smb1-autentisering, og det var jo egentlig en fin ting :P
<Mathias> RoyK: jau
<RoyK> heh - hva gjorde du der?
<jo-erlend> Men Samba 4 skal altså være helt kompatibel.
<RoyK> ja, men i versjon 4.0.0, så alt av alarmklokker bør ringe ganske høyt
<RoyK> x.0.0 == ferskvare == masse bugs == ikke helt hva du vil ha i produksjon
<Mathias> vi vil jo ha ferskvare
<Mathias> vil ikke ha muggent ræl
<RoyK> Mathias: om du blir så gammel i gamet som meg, så vil du ikke nødvendigvis ha det hippeste og råeste som finnes, du vil ha noe som virker
<RoyK> samba3 er bunnsolid
<RoyK> jo-erlend: menneh - hva er det som er mer kompatibelt med win7 i samba4 enn det som finnes i samba3? det virker jo hos oss, med 20000 brukere eller så
 * malin grøsser av Mathias, men gleder seg til han er RC
<Mathias> jeg blir aldri fjernstyrt! :P
<malin> RC == Release Candidate ;)
<RoyK> lol
<Mathias> tror ikke vi er på samme side av man her
<malin> man-page?
<Mathias> jau
<malin> håper ikke vi er det
<RoyK> Mathias: bare helt enkelt - om du vil drifte en hjemmeserver, og har godt med tid, så funker det gjerne greit å bruke noe som ikke nødvendigvis er så stabilt eller gjennomrpøvd. Hvis du skal drifte ti eller hundre, eller ikke gidder å bruke all verdens med tid på å feilsøke ting, så funker normalt fjorårets versjon bedre
<RoyK> ubuntu lucid er noe av det mer stabile jeg har
<RoyK> redhat enterprise / centos 6.3 er urgammalt, bruker masse gammalt ræl, gamle kjerner, whatnot, men det er *dønn* stabilt
<RoyK> har forresten en gammel hardy-installasjon som har stått og gått i snart fem år - funker fint - må kanskje oppgradere den snart når supporten forsvinner i april...
<malin> lucid funker fint det, selv om jeg nå kjører precise på min server da, men hadde nok kjørt lucid om jeg ikke hadde bytta server
<sweaty> god morgen
<sweaty> =)
<RoyK> sweaty: tidlig oppe? ;)
<sweaty> Ja, sånn passe..
<sweaty> :P
<RoyK> oppe klokka seks
<RoyK> ikke dårlig
<Aeyoun> malin, forlovet?
<Aeyoun> Jeg tror jeg går for freeware-modellen. Mer oversiktlig lisens enn FOSS-alternativene.
<malin> Aeyoun: ?
<RoyK> jo-erlend: vet du noe om hva som skal være mer kompatibelt med win7 i samba4?
<IvarB> forkjøla.no
<RoyK> https://www.youtube.com/watch?&v=Bt9zSfinwFA hihi
<IvarB> Org.nr. 984 252 021
<IvarB> Postboks 774, 3196 Horten
<IvarB> Kontaktperson: Ivar Bredesen
<IvarB> Mobil: 40 29 29 00
<IvarB> artig
<IvarB> jaja
<IvarB> trodde jeg hadde skrudd av det der jeg
<malin> RoyK: enig der, med sånne som tar opp video på siden :S
<malin> problemet er jo at man må se på siden også for å se
<RoyK> aue
<RoyK> md0 : active raid6 sdg[5] sde[3] sdc[7] sdb[0] sdf[4] sdd[8] 7814051840 blocks super 1.2 level 6, 64k chunk, algorithm 2 [6/5] [UU_UUU] [>....................]  recovery =  0.7% (13859456/1953512960) finish=882.5min speed=36627K/sec
<RoyK> disk tryna
<blaamann> Linus er sinna https://lkml.org/lkml/2012/12/23/75
#ubuntu-no 2012-12-29
<jo-erlend> oisann ;)
<jo-erlend> RoyK, gammel?
<Mathias> jo-spæmmern
<Mathias> jo-erlend: bø
<sweaty> Svaret på sonen på tv2 er nå 51 trekanter(?) :P
<sweaty> tv2 zebra*
<sweaty> faen, han hadde juksa
<sweaty> :P
<Mathias> Brumle :o
<IvarB> Noen som har noe erfaring med GSM / 3G repeatere?
<Mathias> litt
<IvarB> utdyp?
<Mathias> teoretisk erfaring :P
<Mathias> letet en liten stund etter en, men så oppgraderte telenor/netcom dekningen sin uti gokk
<IvarB> Har en fjellhall / hule jeg vil ha 3G dekning i... (nei jeg er ikke batman)
<Mathias> ikke? :(
<Mathias> permanent eller midlertidig?
<IvarB> kan jeg sette opp en inne i hula med antenne ute? eller funker det ikke sånn?
<IvarB> permanent*
<Mathias> burde gå helt fint å hive ut en antenne og ha den andre inni
<IvarB> Lurer på hva jeg må ha av utstyr, og hva prisen på sånt er
<Mathias> pris er alt fra 500 til ekstremt dyrt
<Mathias> de som er ekstremt billig spyr ut masse støy osv
<IvarB> ok
<Mathias> men vil også anbefale deg å kontakte <operatør> og høre om de kan
<Mathias> de liker ikke at folk slenger opp repeatere osv selv
<IvarB> ja og det er neste spørsmål, må jeg sette opp en for å få telenor-dekning og en annen for netcom dekning?
<Mathias> de går på samme frekvens-område
<Mathias> mange som skal bruke det?
<IvarB> nei, ikke samtidig
<IvarB> maks 3-4
<IvarB> er kun for å ha "dekning"
<Mathias> ok
<Mathias> da har man nok sprengstoff til en liten krig :D
<IvarB> jaså
<RoyK> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1475571/ <-- lurer litt på hvorfor sånt i det hele tatt er dokumentert
<hjd> Det er jo greit å dokumentere slik at folk kan se hva den gjør før de kjører den. Men hvis den er så farlig, vil jeg mene et bedre spørsmål er hvorfor et slikt valg har blitt lagt til/aktivert i utgangspunktet.
<RoyK> my point
<RoyK> malin: ping?
<malin> ping pong
<malin> hehe. det står jo. Do not use this option
<malin> lol
<hjd> Jo, men da deaktiverer du den i koden (eventuelt røsker den ut) slik at folk ikke kan kjøre den.
<RoyK> malin: hva var det det het igjen, det du brukte for å lage den multibootminnepinnen?
<hjd> Kan heller aktivere den igjen når den ikke brekker alt og all verden.
<malin> multisystem
<RoyK> hjd: greia er vel at det er alltids noen som vil ha det der - se man hdparm
<RoyK> det er flere valg der som er merka DO NOT USE THIS
<malin> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<malin> ja, jeg så faktisk på de valgene i går på hdparm
<RoyK> danke
<hjd> RoyK: hm, jeg ser en del av de er for å teste hvordan et feilende system oppfører seg. Virker fortsatt litt rart å ha en del kommandoer som "ALDRI" skal brukes, dog.
<malin> blir litt som at man i filmer har sånn selfdestruction-greie i kraftverk, baser osv
<IvarB> Hvorfor bruker folk noe annet enn irssi til irc?
<RoyK> IvarB: tja - noen liker weechat
<RoyK> er vel bare smak og behag det også, som alt annet
<IvarB> RoyK: Jeg spurte om hvorfor ikke mine ubuntu maskiner ikke kan "se" windows shares på nettverket
<IvarB> for noen dager siden
<IvarB> Har du noen tips nå?
<IvarB> det er ikke noe problem å koble til dem når man bruker IP og vet navnet på share osv
<malin> IvarB: jeg bruker f.eks. weechat
<malin> Hvorfor bruker noen noe annet enn MS Word til å skrive dokumenter med?
<malin> samme spørsmålet
<IvarB> ble du provosert? :P
<RoyK> IvarB: vet ikke - prøv #ubuntu-desktop eller noe ...
 * RoyK bruker altfor lite ubuntu desktop
<IvarB> ok
<malin> IvarB: nei
 * RoyK peller fra hverandre harddisker og lager fin gave ;)
<Mathias> nooo
<Mathias> send heller en bedriten hdd til meg
<Mathias> har du en på 20 gb med sata? :p
<RoyK> har noe ræl på 100-200 liggende
<RoyK> de jeg pella fra hverandre, var vel stort sett på maks 50
<RoyK> og stort sett IDE/SCSI
 * RoyK trenger ikke knøttsmå snurredisker
<Mathias> vil ha æks-ubuntu på shittoppen
<RoyK> fant noen her - en 200GB 3,5" IDE, en 250GB 2,5" SATA, en 400GB 3,5" SATA, gi bud ;)
<RoyK> en ny 500GB 2,5" SATA også
<Mathias> 500 gb 2,5" høres fancy ut
<Mathias> tror du det går greit å svirre en 3,5" på esata?
<RoyK> joda, men du må kanskje ha ekstern strøm
<RoyK> vet ikke om esata leverer strøm engang - tror ikke det
<Mathias> powered esata på laptoo
<Mathias> laptop*
<Mathias> drar en 2,5" greit
<RoyK> mye strøm leverer den?
<Mathias> har ikke fått prøvd en 3,5"
<RoyK> en vanlig snurredisk drar jo fort oppi 10W
<RoyK> 3,5"
<Mathias> skal liksom være vanlig usb
<Mathias> men tviler på at det er såppass lite
<RoyK> USB leverer vel oppmot 1A på 5V
<RoyK> 500mA er normalt
<RoyK> dvs 2,5W
<RoyK> da kommer du til kort for 3,5"-disker
<Mathias> haha, bare rane alle de tre andre usb'ene i tilegg da :p
<RoyK> eller bare kjøpe en USB-dokk med strøm
<RoyK> så kan du stappe i så stor disk du vil
<Mathias> blir til å trylle i farta
<Mathias> men kidnapper 2,5" da :p
<RoyK> gi bud, sa jeg ;)
<Mathias> -300! :p
<RoyK> fikk den for snart to år siden i retur for en død disk - ikke brukt
<Mathias> det øker verdien da :p
<RoyK> +300?
<Mathias> haha, ja ^^
<RoyK> om du bor i osloområdet, så ordner det seg greit - ellers må den sendes, og da blir den fort vekk like dyr i butikken
<Mathias> bor jo langt uti sameland
<RoyK> disken veier 98g, så frakt får du finne ut av sjøl ;)
<Mathias> 37 i boblekonvolutt
<Mathias> mobilsidene til posten er faktisk brukbare :p
<RoyK> overraskende... resten av sidene deres suger jo gamperæv
<Mathias> jau
<malin> Mathias: bor du i Finnmark ? Det høres øde ut :S men kanskje det har sin sjarm det også :)
 * IvarB har skrevet sinna brev til Europark
<IvarB> surt å måtte betale 760 kr i parkeringsbot når du har parkeringsbevis/kvittering
<IvarB> Skjønner ikke hvordan et parkeringsselskap kan med moralen i behold kreve 760 kr i bøter når heldags-parkering koster 35 kr
<RoyK> IvarB: forbrukerombudet er et greit sted å fortsette, evt forliksrådet
<IvarB> jeg hadde betalt RoyK
<IvarB> hadde bare lagt feil lapp i vindu
<RoyK> IvarB: ja, dermed forliksrådet
<RoyK> om de tviholder på at bota er riktig, så er det bare å ta dem til doms
<IvarB> ja
<IvarB> men vi får se hva som skjer nå
<IvarB> tviler på at de gidder å dra det lenger når de ser at jeg har betalt
<IvarB> da må de forsvare det sinnsyke kravet
<IvarB> og det klarer de neppe
<RoyK> parkeringsselskaper tjener rimelig fete penger på bøtene
<IvarB> det er vel det dem lever på
<RoyK> og forsvarer dem med nebb og klør
<IvarB> Hadde det vært opptil meg så hadde alle parkeringsplasser vært helautomatisert, med kameraer som leser skiltnummer og sender ut fakturaer osv
<RoyK> send dem en epost med kopi av kvittering og forespørsel om hvordan dere kan enkelt løse dette uten å ta det med forliksrådet
<IvarB> men da hadde dem jo ikke tjent noen penger utenom på åpenbare feilparkeringer
<RoyK> de færreste gidder å tenke på rettsmyndighetene, så bare tanken på sånt, er normalt nok
<RoyK> haha - jaha - og om jeg som sysadmin hadde tilgang til den databasen, hva da?
<RoyK> det er noe som heter personvern...
<IvarB> ?
<RoyK> !
<IvarB> hva med alle bomstasjoner overalt
<IvarB> det blir jo det samme
<RoyK> det er et opplagt problem
<RoyK> men selv om noen gjør noe feil, rettferdiggjør det ikke at alle andre skal gjøre det samme
<malin> tja. jeg var i Ungarn for noen år sida. En bilett på byens metro/trikk/forstadsbane eller hva det var, kostet ca 3 NOK
<IvarB> du er ikke mye anonym når du kjører rundt med en bil med dine skilt på i en by full av kameraer uansett og når du da betaler med visa... vel..
<malin> om man ikke betalte måtte man regne med å betale en bot på ca 55NOK
<RoyK> malin: omtrent det samme
<IvarB> malin: heheh
<malin> ja, det jeg tror
<malin> sånn i forhold
<malin> bare lavere summer for oss
<IvarB> de har ikke "tapt" 760 kr på at jeg har stått på deres parkeringsplass uten å ha betalt
<IvarB> det - skal de forsvare
<IvarB> de kan ikke anta at du har gjort noe galt om de ikke sjekker ALT før de skriver ut billett, de forhåndsdømmer deg i navnet av å lett-tjente penger
<IvarB> Selv om de påstår at jeg ikke har betalt så er ikke det absolutt, de kan ikke være både kontrollør og strafferett, samtidig
<RoyK> IvarB: så en epost på efn-lista for et års tid siden - en far og sønn hadde tatt t-banen og da kontrollørene kom, virka ikke kortet. Han hadde kvittering på kjøpt kort osv, men det gadd ikke kontrolløren se på. Han prøvde først å klage, men fikk avslag, og sendte så en kort epost til Ruter og ba om en logg fra databasen slik at han kunne ha info nok til å møte dem i forliksrådet, som han sa
<RoyK> saken ble trukket etter noen timer
<IvarB> ja, det er det jeg regner med
<IvarB> også
<IvarB> men tilbake til automatiske parkeringsplasser... hvorfor ikke?
<IvarB> eller misforsto jeg helt?
<RoyK> fordi du ikke kan lagre så mye data uten at det utgjør et sikkerhetsproblem
<RoyK> det er ille nok som det er med bompasseringer
<RoyK> eller med DLD
<RoyK> eller ...
<RoyK> greia er å prøve å begrense lagring
<IvarB> det blir jo ikke akkurat færre av dem da
<RoyK> IvarB: med sånne holdninger som du har, blir det nok ikke færre, nei
<IvarB> hehe
<IvarB> har du hørt om uttrykket; "uskyldig, til det motsatte er bevist"
<IvarB> ?
<IvarB> de følger ikke det...
<RoyK> ja, men med utsatt datalagring, er det motsatte tema
<IvarB> nå snakker jeg om holdninger og nøer
<IvarB> bøter
<RoyK> som når politiet "inviterer" 500 personer til DNA-test etter en angitt voldtekt
<RoyK> ikke at jeg har noe til overs for voldtektsforbrytere, på ingen måte, men om jeg hadde fått en sånn melding fra politiet, ville jeg ikke ha stilt opp - de har ikke noen regel for sletting av dna, dvs, politiet har en slags sletting, men rettsmedisinsk institutt beholder alt de får
<RoyK> så da blir det plutselig veldig greit om noen vil plante mitt dna et sted, når det allerede er i et fellesregister
<IvarB> ja
<IvarB> jeg er helt enig i det du sier om datalagring
<RoyK> jeg jobber med datasikkerhet, og prøver å tenke som gærningene gjør, det er ikke så vanskelig ;)
<IvarB> hehe
<IvarB> finnes vel ingen måter å sikre data på 100%
<RoyK> nei, aldri 100%
<RoyK> men det skader ikke å prøve
<RoyK> jeg jobber med sikker lagring i dag
<RoyK> pasientinfo og sånt
<IvarB> kryptering og fragmentering?
<RoyK> ikke fragmentering, bare kryptering og sikker autentisering
<IvarB> ok
<RoyK> to- eller trefaktorautentisering og god krypto
<IvarB> hva er god krypto i dag?
<RoyK> de fleste åpne kryptostandarder er rimelig sikre
<RoyK> AES256 med RSA-4096 for nøkkelutveksling er sikker
<RoyK> dvs den er ikke knekt ennp
<RoyK> ennå
<IvarB> ok
<RoyK> den vil nok knekkes, men ikke i morra
<RoyK> ikke neste år heller, med mindre noen finner en feil i AES eller RSA eller finner en smart måte å faktorisere veldig store tall
<IvarB> kvantum...
<IvarB> jaja :P
<RoyK> kvantemaskiner kan nok gjøre sånt lettere
<RoyK> og GPU-er har gjort ting raskere
<RoyK> har du en dullion GPU-er, kan du kverne gjennom flere, små nøkler på kortere tid
<RoyK> men med et nøkkelpar på 4096bit, vil du uansett slite litt
<IvarB> gjør vel det ja
<RoyK> USIT jobber med en løsning for sikker lagring for det som skal være virkelig sikkert
<RoyK> og den virker bra
<IvarB> hva går det ut på?
<RoyK> OUS er inne der som pilot
<RoyK> de får en halv petabyte snart, og kan begynne å jobbe med data på stor skala
<RoyK> den går ut på at de setter opp VM-er til hvert enkelt prosjekt (basert på KVM, aner ikke distro), og isolerer alt basert på virutalisering
<IvarB> ok
<RoyK> de har jobba rimelig hardt for å få det sikkert
<RoyK> windows-vm-er kjøres over RDP, noe som er ansett som sikkert, men ikke med lyd
<IvarB> heh
<RoyK> siden RDP åpner diverse porter for å flytte lyd uten å tenke så mye på sikkerhet
<RoyK> men RDP i seg selv, er jo greit
<RoyK> to av de folka på USIT har ikke engang mobiltelefon, siden den kan spores - de er ikke bare opptatt av sikkerhet, men kanskje litt paranoide ;)
<IvarB> hehehe
<RoyK> så langt velger jeg å støtte meg på det de gjør der oppe
<IvarB> lettere paranoid da ja
<RoyK> var i et møte med prosjektlederen der, og han svarte på alt jeg kunne spørre, uten å tenke seg om engang - litt imponert
<IvarB> får vel ikke en sånn jobb helt tilfeldig
<RoyK> nei - han starta prosjektet selv
<RoyK> han skulle jobbe med en doktorgrad om genetikk, og trengte lagring
<IvarB> hehehe
<RoyK> men det fantes ikke sikker lagring
<RoyK> så han rulla igang prosjektet selv
<RoyK> flink fyr
<IvarB> kan jeg tro
<RoyK> det er vel derfor jeg jobber i UH-sektoren
<RoyK> sinnsvakt mye smarte folk - jeg liker det ;)
<IvarB> :)
<RoyK> hva jobber du med?
<IvarB> ingenting interessant
<IvarB> jobber hos clas ohlson :)
<RoyK> hehe
<RoyK> hvor da?
<IvarB> horten
<RoyK> da har vi nok ikke møttes
<IvarB> http://www.itavisen.no/908674/super-telefonen-til-norge
 * RoyK har en Galaxy SIII og er ganske fornøyd med den
 * IvarB har også SIII
<IvarB> solgte S2'n for noen dager siden
<IvarB> 1000 kr :P
<RoyK> hehe
<IvarB> måtte gå litt ned på pris pga. dårlig batteri
<IvarB> men men
<IvarB> ser de går for 1500 - 2000 kr på finn
<RoyK> hadde en Sony Ericson Xperia Arc før jeg fikk denne av jobben
<IvarB> somregel ny, i eske
<RoyK> kasta den gamle på mamma, hun ble glad ;)
<IvarB> årevis siden jeg har hatt noe fra Ericsson gitt
<IvarB> hehe
<IvarB> er faktisk så lenge siden at de var ikke Sony Ericsson da hehe
<IvarB> bare Ericsson
<RoyK> nå er det bare Sony
<IvarB> før S2'n hadde jeg en HTC Desire
<RoyK> jeg hadde en Hero
<IvarB> htc'n gikk for 2000 kr på finn :P
<IvarB> på dagen.
<IvarB> hadde hatt den i et år
<RoyK> den funka greit, og så slutta de å oppdatere den, og jeg installerte Cyanogenmod, og så begynte ting å gå treig og jeg kjøpte en ny
<IvarB> hehe
<IvarB> har faktisk ikke roota SIII'n
<RoyK> ikke jeg heller
<RoyK> den funka jo
<IvarB> ser ikke behovet
<IvarB> nettopp
<IvarB> er ikke låst til noe - alt bare funker
<IvarB> hadde en iPOD Touch en gang i tiden
<IvarB> var ikke grenser for hvor mye jeg hatet den
<RoyK> kan jo knapt installere noe på en sånt
<IvarB> må betale for mye hvertfall
<IvarB> om en app koster noe på Google Play så betaler jeg villig vekk
<IvarB> men ikke til Apple
<IvarB> ikke f...
<RoyK> jeg bruker mac
<IvarB> kondolerer
<RoyK> siden det er etter min mening det beste som er laga av pc-er så langt
<RoyK> men ikke ios
<IvarB> mulig det er shiny og flott, men du betaler mye for det
<RoyK> med mac får jeg unix og masse betalbare applikasjoner i samme boks
<IvarB> uavhengig av om du bruker iOS eller ikke
<RoyK> tja
<RoyK> jeg ga 7500 for denn 17"
<RoyK> denne
<IvarB> ok, det var ikke så ille
<RoyK> "brukt" fra jobben
<IvarB> aha...
<RoyK> men mac bare funker
<IvarB> denne maskinen jeg sitter ved nå kosta rundt 16-18 tusen - ikke inkl. skjermer :)
<RoyK> linux og windows har masse kødd med seg, siden det ikke er laga for maskinvaren
<IvarB> 3x 24"
<RoyK> heh
<RoyK> spiller du mye?
<IvarB> noe :)
<IvarB> men skjermene er ikke til det
<IvarB> bruker bare en skjerm når jeg spiller
<RoyK> hva ellers skal man med tre 24tommere?
<IvarB> unntatt, om jeg spiller EVE Online da
<IvarB> :)
<IvarB> vel, det er en vanesak
<RoyK> en 24" får du jo kasta etter deg for etpar lapper i dag
<IvarB> joa
<RoyK> har en 27" selv
<IvarB> får dem vel under tusenlappen nå faktisk
<RoyK> ikke at jeg bruker den så mye
<RoyK> lettere med laptop på fanget
<IvarB> nja
<RoyK> 17" på fanget som veier under 3kg er greit
<IvarB> har en 16" dell laptop
<IvarB> men den veier mye mer enn 3kg
<RoyK> eller den andre mac-en, en macbook pro 15" retina på litt under 2kg
<IvarB> hva med de nye til samsung da?
<IvarB> 900 serien
<RoyK> liker alu-finish og lite støyete vifter
<RoyK> evt null vifter
<IvarB> http://www.norek.no/k/ki.aspx?sku=771060
<RoyK> mac-en min bruker vifta når alt går varmt, ellers ikke
<RoyK> har 256GB SSD på denne 17-tommeren, retinaen kom me 512 SSD
<IvarB> nice
<IvarB> men trenger du så mye plass da?
<RoyK> heldigvis ikke jeg som betalte for den retinaen :P
<IvarB> hehehe
<RoyK> på denne har jeg endel bilder, men synker opp mot serveren
<IvarB> ubuntu får jo plass på et frimerke, mener jeg :P
<RoyK> har en hjemmeserver med endel plass
 * RoyK har pella fra hverandre noen gamle disker i dag og laga nydelige, blanke "coasters"
<IvarB> hehe
<IvarB> har en stabel med gamle hdd'r her jeg også
<IvarB> kanskje.... hmm
<RoyK> fine magneter i dem ogsp
<RoyK> også
<IvarB> mhm
<RoyK> sånne du kan kaste på kjøleskapet
<RoyK> men det jeg har laget av "coasters" har blitt veldig godt mottatt av damer ;)
<IvarB> nå tror jeg det blåser storm rundt veggene her
<IvarB> uler ganske bra ja
<RoyK> hvor?
<IvarB> horten...
<RoyK> blåser litt her i oslo også, men er jo langt oppi fjorden
#ubuntu-no 2012-12-30
<jo-erlend> Alle som kjenner meg, vet at jeg er dypt anarkistisk. Men jeg tror ikke på revolusjon. Jeg tror på evolusjon.
<jo-erlend> Jeg tror på Fall From Grace av Morbid Angel. Ja, jeg tror på Belial. Jeg tror at jeg kan lage mer ondskap enn det vanlige mennesker forstår.
<f00f-> hva slags galskap er dette?
<jo-erlend> Jeg er minst like sinnsyk som Breivik var. Og jeg jobber minst like harst som han gjorde. SÃ¥ kan du fortelle meg hvorvidt det er galskap eller tro. Tro per definisjon, er ikke galskap.
<jo-erlend> men i Ubuntu, så er jeg ikke viktig.
<RoyK> blir litt rart om man er så ensretta som du snakker om
<jo-erlend> ikke rart.
<RoyK> greit å være litt mer omfangsrik
<jo-erlend> jeg er ikke bare en filosofisk motstander. Jeg slåss.
<RoyK> jo-erlend: om du bare fokuserer på én ting, så blir du gjerne ensretta og slutter å se på tinga rundt - det er ikke bra
<RoyK> du må se på alt rundt, ting henger jo sammen
<jo-erlend> det er derfor jeg har studert Islam og Kristendom, og alle andre dring fra Jødedom til Bahai.
<RoyK> har du studert alt dette på universitet?
<jo-erlend> nei. Jeg hadde ikke ønsket å gjøre det.
<jo-erlend> det var ikke -40C på Lillehammer. Jeg tok feil. Det er deilig for meg at du hadde bedre data.
<jo-erlend> jeg er forresten veldig stolt av at du velger å hjelpe oss.
<jo-erlend> men jeg er forsåvidt enig i at det er galskap. Jeg bare ser ingen galskap så lenge folk bruker sitt eget sinn.
<jo-erlend> Jeg tror at mitt mål er å samle alle de som vet. Og for dem skal jeg jeg jobbe. For dem skal jeg jobbe hardt. Men så er det jo også dem jeg jobber for. Men hvorfor skulle jeg i noen sammenheng, hvorfor skulle jeg noen gang skamme meg over det jeg tror på?
<RoyK> jo-erlend: jeg har ikke kalt deg al
<RoyK> jo-erlend: jeg har ikke kalt deg gal
<RoyK> men sier bare at man bør se ting i sammenheng, uansett hva det er
<jo-erlend> selvsagt har du ikke det, for ellers ville jeg ha kalt deg uinformert og du da ville du ha bevist at jeg tok feil og da ville jeg ha sett ut som et mehe.
<f00f-> å omtale seg selv som linuxverdens svar på Breivik er vel litt i retning av noe som kan minne om galskap
<jo-erlend> tja. Bortsett fra motsatt?
<RoyK> jo-erlend: ro ned - det er snart nyttår ;)
<RoyK> verden gikk ikke under i år heller :)
<jo-erlend> Jeg er jo, på veldig mange måter, minst like gal som Breivik er. Jeg bare bruker min galskap på en måte han aldri ville.
<f00f-> nyttår blir bra.. jeg har hørt at 2013 er året linux slår igjennom på desktoppen
<f00f-> (hø-hø :p)
<woahman> Ja, Microsoft har jo strakt ut en hjelpende hånd med Windows 8 og Metro
<jo-erlend> nei, men akkurat dette er jo helt sant; jeg går like dypt inn i Ubuntu som han gikk inn i anti-islamisme-
<f00f-> anser du ubuntu som en egen ideologi?
<f00f-> på linje med (F)OSS eller.. anti-islamisme?
<RoyK> De siste gjester jeg fulgte til grinden, farvellets rester tok nattevinden. I tifoll øde lå haven og huset, og toner søde meg nyss beruset. Hun var en gjest kun, i natten den sorte. Hun var en gjest kun, og nu er hun borte...
<RoyK> Ibsen skrev noen søte dikt også
<f00f-> det får en si
<f00f-> gjør seg med noen kulturelle innslag til tider
<jo-erlend> ikke bare anser. Jeg har avlagt et løfte. Jeg lover etter beste evne å tjene gud of leve etter den speilderloven jeg kjenner.
<jo-erlend> det er hellig for meg.
 * RoyK gir jo-erlend en boks antabus
<jo-erlend> Jeg lover etter beste evne, å tjene gud, hjelpe andre å leve etter speiderloven.
<RoyK> hvilken gud?
<jo-erlend> Det spiller ikke lenger noen rolle, men det er helt klart at det ikke lenger heller finnes et svar.
<RoyK> skal vi se...
<RoyK> I morgon skal eg byrja på eit nytt og betre liv! Trur eg....
<jo-erlend> jeg vet hvor jeg skal.
<RoyK> Eg skal aldri gå på fylla meir og skjæra folk med kniv! Trur eg...
<jo-erlend> hvilken rolle spiller akkurat det?
<f00f-> hvor skal du, jo-erlend ?
<RoyK> Eg skal aldri skråka visir meir i laddevinsrus, men syngja åndelege sånger i sions bedehus! Trur eg...
<jo-erlend> Jeg skal dit hvor Proudhon og Bjørneboe skolle, f00f-, men derfra blir det mer interessant.
<jo-erlend> vent...
<RoyK> jo-erlend: gå og legg deg
<jo-erlend> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=36VT6BfKIVU <-- det tror jeg at jeg med ganske sikkerhet kan si at jeg tror er siktig.
<RoyK> jo-erlend: bare legg deg - du er full
<jo-erlend> jada, vi snakker om føderalisering, men vi snakker om det samme. Ja.
<jo-erlend> dritings.
<jo-erlend> lytt til mine forbilder. De er ikke der uten grunn.
<RoyK> driter i dine forbilder
<RoyK> lytter til de lillos
<RoyK> mye finere
<jo-erlend> Velger du frihet, så velger du ansvar. Selv om du velger Ubuntu. '
<f00f-> høres ut som et fint slagord
<RoyK> ingen frihet uten ansvar
<jo-erlend> Ubuntu er bare speiderloven. Så går vi inn mot anarkiske og mot hackerismen.
<f00f-> udefinert ansvar er alltid like nyttig... :p
<RoyK> hehe
<f00f-> hackerismen har jeg aldri hørt om
<RoyK> linux og ubuntu handler mest om kommunisme, gi etter evne, ta etter behov
<jo-erlend> jeg elsker hackerismen. Jeg elsker for eksempel gitar; hør Andy McKee's eksempel; http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ddn4MGaS3N4
<f00f-> hm
<RoyK> trenger ikke youtube-klipp for å få fram et samfunn
<jo-erlend> selvsagt ikke.
<RoyK> men vi kan jo fortsette i morra
<jo-erlend> De som ser oss for hva vi er, de vet hva vi er. Men jeg har ingen grunn til å forkynne noe som helst for dem. De vet hva jeg snakker om allerede.
<RoyK> når vi ikke er så veldig fulle :P
<jo-erlend> jeg har jo offentliggjort at jeg er dritings. Så lenge jeg har gjort det, så er det vel greit om jeg sier hva jeg mener?
<f00f-> jeg prøver å se for meg hvem som forstår hva du snakker om
<f00f-> men jeg får det faktisk ikke til
<f00f-> det kan jo være et alkoholrelatert problem
<RoyK> f00f-: du må drikke ei flaske whisky for å følge med på den praten hans
<jo-erlend> neppe, men hvis du har lyst til å teste det ut, så kan vi teste det i praksis.
<jo-erlend> Jeg føler meg helt trygg på at jeg kan bygge en gapahuk og at jeg kan tilberede fisken bedre enn folk fest kan. Hvis du virkelig vil vedde, så er det greit, men da må det være offisielt.
<RoyK> - er du en som tenker, prøver du kanskje å slutte med det?
<f00f-> skal vi tilberede fisk?
<jo-erlend> nei, jeg har sluttet med det.
<jo-erlend> f00f-, gjerne.
<f00f-> jeg synes det er like greit å grille dem hel, så kan man plukke bort ting man ikke har lyst på mens man spiser
<jo-erlend> men vi må være sultne, for selv om jeg liker å tilberede fersk fisk, så ville jeg aldri gjøre det for et veddemål. Tross alt; de lever de og.
 * RoyK hører på gammel DeLillos og er rimelig glad med det
<f00f-> hver sin smak
<jo-erlend> Jepp. Og jeg kunne ha gått så langt, men jeg vet ca hvor S blir til P.
<f00f-> hvor er det?
<jo-erlend> dette er låten jeg lytter til: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WsAFNBrVI3Q
<RoyK> søppel
<jo-erlend> neppe.
<RoyK> joda
<RoyK> null musikalsk
<RoyK> 4/4 og så kjedelig at en datamaskin kan gjøre det bedre
<jo-erlend> vis meg hva du har laget på bakgrunn av det, så skal jeg vise deg mitt.
<RoyK> jo-erlend: musikk skal være litt kreativt, evt bare vakkert
<RoyK> jeg har hørt samtidsmusikk som er vesentlig mer bråkete, og mye mer interessant enn sånn drit
<RoyK> og jeg liker ikke sånn samtidsmuskk
<jo-erlend> vis meg noe som inspirerer deg mer enn dette inspirerer meg.
<RoyK> vi kan snakke om det når du blir edru
<jo-erlend> problemet er at selvom jeg er full, så er jeg ikke dum. 
<RoyK> man blir ikke så mye smartere om man blir full ;)
<jo-erlend> det er jeg forsåvidt enig i, men det betyr også at jeg ikke blir vesentlig dummere når man blir litt full.
<RoyK> jo, du blir dum når du blir full
<RoyK> enten du tror det eller ei
<f00f-> denne inspirerer meg masse: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQw4w9WgXcQ
<jo-erlend> jada, litt.
<jo-erlend> Jeg har aldri ønsket å være en leder her. Jeg ønsker bare å gjøre en jobb. Det er helt andre mennesker som ønsker at jeg skal være en leder. Jeg synes at det er feil. Jeg egner meg ikke for noe sånt. Jeg ønsker ikke det.
<f00f-> hva ønsker du?
<jo-erlend> å styre Ubuntu Norge dit jeg vil ha det.
<f00f-> uten å være leder?
<jo-erlend> nettopp.
<RoyK> type - du kan jo ikke lede et anarkistisk samfunn som linux
<jo-erlend> jeg vil si de tingene vi vet må sies, men som alle vet er så innlysende at _egentlig_ så finnes det ikke noe behov for at noen sier det i det hele tatt.
<jo-erlend> jeg ønsker ikke å lede noe som helst. Jeg følger.
<RoyK> men du kan jo hjelpe til å dra i trådene
<f00f-> handling vs. ord
<f00f-> jeg ser mange ord, ikke så alt for mye handling
<RoyK> jeg poster patcher fra tid til annen
<RoyK> men gjør ikke stort mer enn å bruke ubuntu på servere
<jo-erlend> f00f-, jeg jobber hardt.
<f00f-> med hva?
 * RoyK lurer også litt
<jo-erlend> for eksempel med å være helt sikker på at jeg kan svare på alle dine spørsmål.
<RoyK> høres ut som en fulltidsjobb
<f00f-> absolutt
<jo-erlend> enig.
<f00f-> kanskje til og med en umulig oppgave
<f00f-> og et noe spesielt kall
<RoyK> jo-erlend: jobber du noe sted nå?
<jo-erlend> RoyK, jeg jobber alltid så lite som jeg bare kan.
<RoyK> jo-erlend: ok, sånt som vi kalte "gå på sossen"?
<f00f-> heter "å nave" nå, RoyK
<f00f-> :p
<RoyK> ja ;)
<jo-erlend> ja, eller eventuelt å skrive reklamefilmer og sånt.
<f00f-> hva gjør du for ubuntu norge?
<f00f-> reklamefilm?
<jo-erlend> det går an å tjene litt penger på å si ting som du ikke egentlig mener.
<jo-erlend> Ubuntu Norge er et interessant konsept.
<f00f-> det er det
<f00f-> ser ut til å være et navn, og så stopper det stortsett der
<RoyK> litt som Anders Brenna, leder for Stopp DLD, har hatt to jobber på to år, kortvarige
<jo-erlend> Hvilken rolle spiller det?
<RoyK> jo-erlend: det er veldig mye bedre å ha en god og fast jobb og så bruke fritida på andre ting - det gir fred i sjela
<jo-erlend> er du helt sikker?
<RoyK> ja, jeg er 1000% sikker
<f00f-> hvis du vil betale regningene så er det nok en fordel
<RoyK> eller litt mer
<RoyK> f00f-: det hjelper på andre måter også
<f00f-> man trenger å komme seg ut litt også
<f00f-> og putte tankene på andre ting til tider
<RoyK> se folk, møte folk, ikke bare sitte inne og glo på den jævla skjermen
<jo-erlend> 19. desember var det ti år siden moren min døde.
<RoyK> se på en annen skjerm
<jo-erlend> er dere helt sikre på at dere skal tyne på meg akkurat dette?
<RoyK> jo-erlend: kondolerer - det går nok bra med deg
<jo-erlend> jeg vet hva sorg er og jeg lar meg ikke tråkke på tærne heller.
<RoyK> jo-erlend: jeg skal ikke tyne deg for mora di, bare for at jobb er mye bedre enn ingen jobb
<RoyK> og 10 år er såpass lang tid at du bør ha lært at hun er død
<jo-erlend> jeg kan fortelle deg helt sikkert og helt uten noe noen personlige følelser, at det er lett å tjene penger hvis penger er alt du vil.
<f00f-> må ikke se alt så svart/hvitt nå
 * RoyK gir jo-erlend en klem
<jo-erlend> jeg gjør det.
<f00f-> penger er en nødvendighet i et kapitalistisk samfunn.. det betyr ikke at å tjene penger må være alt man har lyst til, men det kan være svært nyttig likevel
<jo-erlend> de som betaler meg for et stykke arbeid, de betaler for hele meg. SÃ¥nn er det bare.
<f00f-> midlertidig i så fall
<f00f-> og du er uansett ikke gratis i drift, noen må betale for ditt forbruk, om det så er deg selv eller noen andre
<RoyK> jo-erlend: slapp av litt
<jo-erlend> hvorfor det, egentlig?
<RoyK> ingen er ute etter deg
<jo-erlend> Jeg har noe som heter PTSD. Noe må jeg jobbe med, uansett.
<RoyK> og det er?
<f00f-> post-traumatic stress disorder
<RoyK> ok
<f00f-> afaik
<RoyK> jeg har noe som heter adhd
<jo-erlend> Jepp. Jeg blir stressa av å slappe av.
<RoyK> så vi har alle våre mén
<f00f-> jeg har noe som heter ablablablabla.. det er dritkult, det gir meg en identitet..
<RoyK> f00f-: jeg skryter ikke
<f00f-> neida
<jo-erlend> spiller ingen rolle.
<f00f-> var bare et sidespark til et fenomen med at "alle" har noen slike fine bokstaver tagget på seg i disse dager
<RoyK> jo-erlend: sorry, hvorfor har du PTSD?
<jo-erlend> RoyK, jeg vet ikke.
<RoyK> det er jo "post" noe
<jo-erlend> jeg skal inn på sykehus i Januar og da skal de sjekke hjertet mitt og alle de tingene.
<RoyK> vært i krigen eller noe?
<jo-erlend> noe sånt.
<f00f-> korea or 'nam?
<f00f-> :p
<RoyK> hehe
<jo-erlend> Det er ikke deres business.
<f00f-> helt riktig
 * RoyK gir jo-erlend er en klem og en lykke til
<jo-erlend> Som kontaktperson, spiller det ikke noen rolle hvorfor jeg gjør det jeg gjør. Hvis jeg jobbet for Microsoft, så ville jeg fremdeles sagt det samme, men trolig hatt en anne jobb.
<f00f-> men hva gjør du, som kontraktperson, sånn egentlig?
<jo-erlend> jeg følger nøye med på alt i mediene som angår oss. Jeg bruker min liaison aktivt. Jeg skriver mye som dere alder ser.
<jo-erlend> La meg forøvrig legge til at jeg gir dere ting jeg ellers ville ha tatt betalt for. Og jeg ville ha tatt meg godt betalt for det.
<f00f-> ...
<f00f-> takk
<jo-erlend> Noen ganger tjener jeg litt penger. Det er helt i orden.
<f00f-> ja, jeg synes det kan være veldig greit
<f00f-> føler at det blir mange dører som lukker seg om man ikke har litt økonomi
<RoyK> jo-erlend: synes du skal legge deg nå ;)
<jo-erlend> Jeg er villig til å jobbe gratis. Ellers ville jeg trolig ha valgt et ennet sted.
<jo-erlend> RoyK, jeg prøver å være litt forsiktig, men jeg synes ikke at jeg har sagt noe galt hittil?
<RoyK> jo-erlend: se pm
<Mathias> malin: jau
<jo-erlend> RoyK kan få lov til å lese noen av de tingene jeg skriver, forutsatt at han holder det for seg selv.
<Mathias> og PTSD er det du får når du skal hente pakker på postkontoret
<RoyK> jo-erlend: tror disse irc-loggene er på nett
<jo-erlend> jeg er veldig oppmerksom på det.
<jo-erlend> Du har sikkert lest Jonathan Bach.
 * RoyK har lest Trainspotting ;)
 * jo-erlend har også lest det. Og sett det.
<RoyK> boka var bedre, som vanlig ;)
<f00f-> bøker tar så lang tid
<Mathias> RoyK: minte meg på at jeg aldri har lest ferdig de bøkene :P
<jo-erlend> det var aldri meningen at det skulle være bra.
<Mathias> sluttet å lese etter at jeg resatt telefonen (var laggy-ish)
<RoyK> f00f-: det er jo halve meninga!
<RoyK> bøker SKAL ta tid
<RoyK> synke inn
<f00f-> de sier så
<RoyK> sakte
<RoyK> ikke blits-bash-ferdig
<Mathias> RoyK: sånn jeg leser dem :P
<jo-erlend> hvis vi skal gå inn i _det_ skrittet, så er det Dostojevski som er min profet.
 * RoyK leser Rapture of the nerds av Cory Doctorow og Charles Stross
<RoyK> Dostojevskij tar litt tid
<f00f-> er det ikke en smule klisjé å nevne Dostojevski så snart man begynner å snakke om bøker?
<f00f-> :p
<RoyK> kanskje ikke fullt så treig som Prosessen, men dog
<jo-erlend> jeg tror at hvis du forstår raskolikov, så forstår du meg.
<RoyK> Gi meg en god, norsk forfatter som Bringsværd
<RoyK> type, les Ker Shus
<RoyK> fantastisk bok fra 1983 eller så
<f00f-> jo-erlend : dere er like økonomisk habile?
<f00f-> :p
<RoyK> scifi så bra at ingen andre norske forfattere kommer opp mot den
<jo-erlend> f00f-, det finnes vesentlige likheter.
<f00f-> håper ikke du planlegger mord
<RoyK> eller - "Pudder? Pudder!" fra 2001 av samme forfatter - veldig bra ;)
<jo-erlend> selvsagt gjør jeg det. Jeg er jo også en fan av Jim Morrison.
<Mathias> at dere husker navnene og alt, er et mirakel
<RoyK> de fleste jeg har møtt av norske scifi-folk, har ikke forstått at vi har en glimrende scifi-forfatter her til lands
<f00f-> har Jim Morrison drepte noen?
<f00f-> drept*
<jo-erlend> 1138 tHX?
<jo-erlend> det var ikke 1138. Det var noe annet. Elendig film, men hvorfan spiller det noen rolle så lenge det uansett er bullshit?
<jo-erlend> f00f-, vi kunne ha planlegt et mord eller så kunne vi ha planlagt en religion.
<f00f-> høres lite givende ut
<Mathias> la oss planlegge en religion der alle må gå med finlandshette ute
<jo-erlend> Det er noe aldeles deilig ved måten han utrykker seg på: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9r_2faClbBc
<jo-erlend> jeg skrev det om litt da jeg la en venn i bakken for et par måneder siden.
<jo-erlend> det er alltid noen som dør.
<f00f-> er dere fortsatt venner?
 * RoyK sender fjortisn til sengs
<Mathias> RoyK: sto nettopp opp :P
<RoyK> heh
<jo-erlend> ja, mine venner vil per definisjon leve minst like lenge som jeg.
<RoyK> Mathias: fikk du ordna paypal-greia?
<Mathias> stuff tar uheldigvis tid
<Mathias> pengene kommer vel dansende innom rundt tirsdagen
<jo-erlend> RoyK, jeg legger merke til det du sier, altså.
<RoyK> jo-erlend: fjortisen er Mathias ;)
<Mathias> men nå skal jeg slenge et par serier på nedlasting og se dem, pjattes senere :P
<jo-erlend> Jeg vet at det er en Adagio i G-moll. Men hva betyr det? Jeg vet at han heter Albinoni. Hva betyr det?
<f00f-> you tell us
<jo-erlend> hvis du kan beskrive døden, så spiller det ingen rolle hva du heter, er min beskrivelse.
<RoyK> jo-erlend: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tempo#Basic_tempo_markings <-- adagio
<jo-erlend> synes nok at The Doors gar deb beste folkningen av Adagio i Gm.
<RoyK> jo-erlend: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1OridEogeAA
<Mathias> Larghetto – rather broadly (50–55 BPM) (har musikken en egen ghetto? :P )
<jo-erlend> jeg skrev en ode til min gode venn Jan Erik, men deb var jo basert på "A feast of Friends"
<jo-erlend> RoyK, dette er sånt jeg liker.
<RoyK> dette er sånt jeg elsker ;)
<RoyK> passe skeivt, masse god perk
<jo-erlend> two sleepy people. I don't believe in blah...
<RoyK> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1RSX7vLyUVw
<jo-erlend> I _don't_ believe in frettin' and grievin' why mess around with strife.
<RoyK> jo-erlend: klikk ;)
<jo-erlend> kult.
<jo-erlend> måtte lene meg frem
<RoyK> hoist that rag!
<jo-erlend> hvis jeg skal heise et flagg, så er det Nellie's
<RoyK> så utrolig harry den låta der
<jo-erlend> jeg må slåss for kvinnene.
<RoyK> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVaEPx_VyXs
<RoyK> eh
<RoyK> vent
<RoyK> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=27LLPANAgzw
<RoyK> den er nok det mest harry greia Tom Waits har laga ;)
<jo-erlend> hvis det hadde vært opp til meg, så hadde citoyen være sjef og hva vi ellers kulle ha kalt henne.
<RoyK> se den jeg posta ;)
 * jo-erlend er helt sikker på at vi skal støtte jentene
<RoyK> I know karate, and woodoo too!
<jo-erlend> Det er så mye jeg ikke vet om det å være kvinne, men jeg finner ingen grunn til å kødde med dem.
<RoyK> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lbq4G1TjKYg
<jo-erlend> minner meg veldig om PJ Harvey
<RoyK> heh
<RoyK> er jo henne
<jo-erlend> ikke rart at det minnet meg om henne da. :)
<jo-erlend> jeg har lyst til å høre sangen om den vare Leah. Har mistet platetene etterhvert.
<jo-erlend> "vakre leah", var det jeg prøvde å si.
<RoyK> hva minner dette deg om? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tnpbRDPPZIE
<RoyK> evt denne - dette er den fra skiva http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=moa76yRYZ0o
<RoyK> liker den siste best
<jo-erlend> Did she come around here, Sir? I swear, you would remember.
<RoyK> perken hun bruker på den der og bassen er helt ubetalelig ;)
<jo-erlend> jeg har bare én å svare med, men hvis målet var at jeg skulle legge meg, så bomma du skikkelig!
<jo-erlend> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJZY-Czcp2E
<RoyK> litt vanskelig å legge seg til sånn musikk
<jo-erlend> jeg synes det er lett.
<jo-erlend> det er så lett å kødde med chixa, men de er har noen greier altså.
<jo-erlend> kødder litt med jentene på samme måte som jeg kødder kristne som ikke vet hvorfor Jesus ble kjent som fisken.
<RoyK> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B6Ta3H-ck6s
<RoyK> om du vil ha galemathias-tom-waits
<jo-erlend> helt ærlig, så setter jeg større pris på dyp innsikt
<RoyK> jeg har god innsikt i tom waits' verker ;)
<RoyK> og den her er hel herlig!
<jo-erlend> Nellie McKay er verdig
<RoyK> joda, men intet slår Tom
<RoyK> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JaLjwSpZ6Cs
<jo-erlend> du vet at jeg også er sanger?
<RoyK> jeg synger selv ;)
<jo-erlend> jepp.
<RoyK> og spiller litt fløyte
<RoyK> sånn på tvers
<jo-erlend> pleier ikke egentlig å lytte til musikk, men det der var spennende.
<RoyK> jo-erlend: se pm
<sweaty> Hey
<sweaty> Noen våkne her da?:)
<RoyK> heller  tvilsomt
<sweaty> hehe
<sweaty> RoyK: Har du greie på hvordan man enkkelt stopper og starter cmus? Forstod ikke manualen helt
<sweaty> At q er for å avslutte det har jeg skjønt men
<RoyK> cmus?
<sweaty> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cmus
<sweaty> ah, jeg fant det ut! :player-stop og :player-play
<sweaty> Tungvint men
<sweaty> Får vel utnytte netflix de to siste dagene :-/ Free til nyttår :P
<sweaty> Glemmer jeg å avregistrere det har jeg jo en måned til!
<Mathias> jeg er da ikke så gal
<IvarB>  nei... hva skal man gjøre da da...
<RoyK> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/12/28/3d-optical-illusions-by-kokichi-sugihara_n_2377132.html
<RoyK> se på denne ;)
<IvarB>  http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/12/28/3d-optical-illusions-by-kokichi-sugihara_n_2377132.html
<IvarB> bah
<RoyK> bæ
<IvarB> kan bli gal av sånt :P
<RoyK> tviler ;)
<RoyK> -.-. --.-
<hjd> ..--..
<IvarB> jatta
<RoyK> jauda
<hjd> og sånn går nu dagan...
<IvarB> jau
<RoyK> da hadde man prøvd slackware igjen - like greit å gå tilbake til ubuntu eller debian i rask fart :)
<IvarB> hehe
<hjd> hva var galt med slackware? :)
<IvarB> hvorfor eksisterer egentlig slackware ennå?
<IvarB> hva gjør det spesielt liksom
<hjd> Det jeg har hørt folk liker med det er at du har alt tilgjengelig ut av boksen + stabilt.
<RoyK> joda, men ubuntu og debian og redhat og centos og sånt er jo også rimelig stabilt ;)
<f00f-> IvarB : slackware skiller seg fra andre mer populære distroer ved å ikke gjøre så mange distrospesifikke tilpassinger og endringer på medfølgende software
<IvarB> ja vel
<f00f-> slackware har også, etter noens mening, det beste pakkesystemet
<f00f-> i tillegg til et veldig pent og oversiktig initsystem
<f00f-> slackware prøver ikke å være noe spesielt, i den ene eller den andre forstand, noe som gjør at det er veldig praktisk å tilpasse slackware til dine konkrete behover
<RoyK> bruker det ikke bare tilsvarende bsd ports?
<RoyK> dvs null pakkesystem?
<f00f-> nei
<f00f-> slackware har sitt eget pakkesystem
<RoyK> prøvde å installere i en vm her, men fikk ikke til partisjoneringa - installeren der var omtrent den samme som for 20 år siden
<RoyK> ikke noe problem med gamle systemer, men det er jo greit å gå litt videre av og til
<RoyK> slackware var bra da det kom, men kanskje ikke så bra nå lenger
<f00f-> hvorfor ikke bra nå lenger?
<f00f-> det er jo ikke et "gammelt" system mer enn hva f.eks. apt er
<RoyK> tja - apt funker - lettere å installere, vedlikeholde osv
<RoyK> tror jeg holder meg til debuntu ei stund
<f00f-> slackware sitt pakkesystem fungerer også, tro det eller ei
<f00f-> og jeg tar den løsningen fremfor apt any day
<RoyK> joda, alt funker ;)
<f00f-> fordi det gir meg mer kontroll
<RoyK> selv windows autoupdate virker jo
<RoyK> f00f-: bruker du slackware?
<f00f-> ja, flere steder
<RoyK> jeg drifter bare et femtitalls servere på stort sett redhat/centos og noe ubuntu/debian
<f00f-> http://www.itpro.co.uk/619540/slackware-linux-less-is-more
<f00f-> slackware og ubuntu er nok to motpoler
<RoyK> joda, men drifter du servere selv?
<f00f-> ja
<RoyK> hva slags?
<f00f-> det er mye rart gitt.. på jobb har vi ca 5000 serverinstanser som kjører alt alt mulig rart på alle mulig plattformer
<RoyK> hva bruker dere mest av linuxdistroer?
<f00f-> redhat og centos
<RoyK> kan jeg spørre hvor du jobber?
<f00f-> redhat på viktigere ting som er under SLA og slikt, pga support og enterprise-crap, og centos på de tingene vi ikke bryr oss om, fordi det er redhat-ish og gratis
<RoyK> samma her, på jobb
<RoyK> RHEL/Centos er jo rimelig stabile greier, men litt vanskelig å ha med å gjøre om man skal ha inn noe som ikke ble laga for 10 år siden
<RoyK> dvs, kan jo bruke andre repoer eller bygge selv, men da forsvinner jo grunnen til å bruke dem
<f00f-> vi er som regel ikke interessert i det nyeste og mest uprøvde, for å si det sånn
<f00f-> og jeg kan aldri huske at vi har hatt problemer med noe serverhardware som ikke har vært støttet i de OS-ene vi bruker
<f00f-> så det har aldri vært noe nevneverdig issue
<RoyK> det som er litt fint med RHEL, er at det er masse ting som funker ut av boksen der, ting som firmwareoppgraderinger og sånt, som ikke virker på debuntu
<f00f-> og en litt mer seriøs profil, ikke minst
<RoyK> mer enn hva?
<f00f-> ubuntu f.eks.
<RoyK> tja - hvorfor henger du da her, om du mener ubuntu er useriøst?
<malin> fordi de sikkert har en eller annen ubuntu-box
<RoyK> sikkert noe sånt
<RoyK> f00f-: hvor jobber du, forresten?
<RoyK> f00f-: ?
<IvarB> vil ikke si?
<RoyK> hemmelighetsstemplet? ;)
 * RoyK flirer
<IvarB> fyf.. denne influensaen er den kjipeste jeg har hatt på år og dag :(
<IvarB> buhu
<IvarB> stakkars meg :P
<IvarB> nesten helt tett/døv på venstre øret, sår i halsen, hoster, nesa renner, magen er ond... og jeg har en eller annen infeksjon på ene øyelokket
<IvarB> så det ser ut som om jeg har vært i slosskamp og fått meg en på trynet
<IvarB> urk
<RoyK> er jo litt A(H1N1) i gang nå
<malin> er influensda her og. jeg er ikke rammet da, men niesa mi, broren min og dama hans har alle nettopp hatt og nå dro de og nå ble det pappa
<malin> selv om han aldri blir syk da, for han tar c-vitaminer
<RoyK> c-vitaminer hjelper ikke det spøtt ;)
<f00f-> RoyK : mener ikke at ubuntu i seg selv er useriøst, men fra et enterprise-perspektiv hvor man ønsker å holde leverandører ansvarlig for produktet sitt, og alle disse tingene der, så har ikke ubuntu mye å stille opp mot f.eks. RHEL
<RoyK> f00f-: du svarer uansett ikke på spørsmål
<f00f-> er det så interessant å vite hvor jeg jobber?
<f00f-> jeg bryr meg ingenting om hvor du eller andre her jobber..
<RoyK> vel, jeg tviler litt på at du jobber
<f00f-> heh, ok
<RoyK> det er alltids sånne troll omkring, snakker om at de drifter et tusentalls servere, men har nok bare en liten laptop
<f00f-> eller kanskje bare en tablet
<RoyK> unnskyld, ikke troll, spøkelser, folk som prøver å være noe annet enn de er
<f00f-> tipper kanalen er full av sånne
<RoyK> nei, bare én ;)
<f00f-> det er din teori
<f00f-> men jeg kan jo fint påstå det samme om deg
<f00f-> dere har jo ikke for vane å demonstrere spesielt mye kunnskap om feltet dere angiveligvis jobber med eller brenner for
<f00f-> så alt tyder i så fall på at det er folk som gir seg ut for å være noe de ikke er..
<RoyK> tja - jeg kan fortelle hvor jeg jobber, det er en grei start
<RoyK> du kan ikke fortelle stort
<f00f-> jeg kan fortelle hva jeg vil
<RoyK> ja, og du gjør det ;)
<RoyK> men, f00f-, om du synes ubuntu er så useriøst, hvorfor henger du på denne kanalen?
<f00f-> som jeg prøvde å spesifisere, useriøst fra et enterprise-perspektiv
<RoyK> tror det heter "presisere" O
<f00f-> og jeg tror du vil finne at begge ord kan brukes i denne sammenhengen
 * RoyK flirer
<IvarB> egentlig, når jeg tenker meg om så "drifter" jeg opptil flere servere
<IvarB> ikke hele servere, men web-shell
<IvarB> og en privat filserver
<IvarB> woho
 * malin håper f00f- kan bidra med å øke kunnskapsnivået på kanalen her da han sitter med kunnskap vi alle her kan dra nytte av.
#ubuntu-no 2013-12-23
<Aeyoun> Malinux: sett på en brannmur. Se hva som blir blocka.
<Malinux> Aeyoun: ok. Jeg har ikke satt opp brannmur i Ubuntu noen gang, så aner ca null om det :)
<Malinux> men tror problemet var at jeg brukte all opplast som var tilgjenlig fordi jeg streamer til raspberryen når jeg er hos andre, noe noen ikke likte så godt....
<Aeyoun> Malinux: man ufw. Tar ti minutter å bli fortrolig med den. Veldig enkel i bruk.
<Malinux> ufw?
<Malinux> ah, ja, man ufw
<Malinux> Aeyoun: så jeg burde aktivere den, så sette på full logging og sjekke loggen?
<Aeyoun> Malinux: y
<Malinux> I see :)
<Aeyoun> Slå på deny som default på alt utgående.
<Aeyoun> Da ser du hvor trafikken skal og kan sette en stopper for det.
<Malinux> men da kan jeg vel stenge meg ute?
<Malinux> ved at jeg ikke får svar eller noe når jeg prøver ssh til server?
<Aeyoun> Malinux: forøvrig bør du la den stå på med deny everything in og limit ssh porten din (limit connection attempts).
<Aeyoun> Malinux: ufw allow 25 tcp
<Malinux> port 25 er vel smtp-porten?
 * Aeyoun liggeer i senga og gjør dette fra faulty memory
<Malinux> aha :)
<Malinux> skjønner
<Aeyoun> Ta en annen port da. :-P
<Malinux> :p :)
<Malinux> 22 er jo ssh-porten
 * Aeyoun lærer bort fiske
<Aeyoun> Se der, du husker litt spesifikt og jeg husker litt. Sammen er vi dynamitt.
<Malinux> :)
<Malinux> men ok. jeg starter firewallen. passer på at jeg kommer igjennom port 22 med ssh
<Malinux> så setter jeg den til å deny all annen trafikk
<Malinux> + enable full logging
<Malinux> for å se hva som prøver å komme ut?
<Malinux> sjekker denne : https://www.digitalocean.com/community/articles/how-to-setup-a-firewall-with-ufw-on-an-ubuntu-and-debian-cloud-server
<Malinux> man kan visst bare skrive: sudo ufw allow ssh
<Malinux> og volla
<Malinux> den sier at jeg skal skru på når jeg har satt opp slik jeg vil :)
<Malinux> hehe
<Aeyoun> Malinux: bruk limit istedenfor allow på 22. reduserer hastigheten på brute-force angrep
<Aeyoun> 6 connections per 30 sekunder, om jeg husker riktig
<Aeyoun> Jeg bruker det til og med på innkommende smtp. Reduserte spam kraftig fordi ingen vanlig server vil koble til flere ganger for å levere legit post (de leveer alt på samme connection eller bare et brev).
<Malinux> Aeyoun: jeg har vel ikke noe innkommende smtp, da jeg syncer med google mail med imap
<Malinux> ?
<Aeyoun> Nei, det har du ikke da.
<Malinux> nei :)
<Malinux> kan jeg gjøre dette på en ikke-virituell server også? https://www.digitalocean.com/community/articles/how-to-set-up-ssh-keys--2
<Malinux> ser ut som det gikk fin fint :)
#ubuntu-no 2013-12-24
<Malinux_> Det viser seg at jeg har klart å stenge meg ute fra min egen server om jeg prøver å logge meg på utenom internnettet
<Malinux_> jeg går ut i fra at det skjedde da jeg la til det som sshkeyring generatoren laget mon tro
<Malinux_> brukte denne guiden: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/articles/how-to-set-up-ssh-keys--2
<Malinux_> men brukte ikke optional step
<Malinux_> men, jeg kommer meg ikke inn på http://malinkb.dyndns.org heller, så kanskje det ikke er derfor?
<Malinux_> malin@malin-M15a:~$ ssh black-mamba@malinkb.dyndns.org
<Malinux_> ssh: Could not resolve hostname malinkb.dyndns.org: Name or service not known
<Malinux_> jeg reconfiguerte dns-programmet. husker ikke i farten hva det heter og endret det til å sjekke ip-en hver time og ikke hvert 5 sekund. Det er vel heller noe der tenker jeg
<Malinux_> dd-client heter det kanskje
#ubuntu-no 2013-12-25
<Malinux_> kan jeg finne ekstern ip fra loger? jeg er jo ikke koblet på det nettet nå, så jeg burde fått tilgang via ipen og ikke domenet
<Aeyoun> Malinux: hvordan kan du ikke vite din egen IP?
<Malinux> Aeyoun: fordi jeg ikke har trengt å vite den :)
<Malinux> men fikk den pr. sms i sted.
<Malinux> det merkelige er at jeg måtte sette inn ip-en på nettsidne til dyndns.org på min bruker der, da gikk det. å bruke ddclient oppdaterte ikke ipe-en annet enn at den interne ip-en stod der i stedet
<Aeyoun> Mslinux: kanskje du skal ønske deg malinux.priv.no til jul neste år? :)
<Malinux> det hadde vært kul kult :)
<Malinux> men tror jeg skal høre med lynet hva det koster for fast ip
<Malinux> nå venter jeg stadig på nett fra dem da
<Mathias> Aeyoun: eller malinux.no? :P
<Malinux> malinux.no hadde vært skøy :)
<Mathias> du får registrere enkeltmannsforetak eller hvanåenn det heter
<Malinux> ja :)
<Malinux> det burde vært enkeltkvinnsforetak også :p lol
<Malinux> er så mange ord med mann i
<Mathias> mannskap
<Malinux> f.eks.
<Malinux> et skap fullt av menn
<Mathias> hihi
<Malinux> tihi :D
<Aeyoun> Du risikerer å moste domene om du ikke er næringsdrivende om du holder til under .no.
<Malinux> bare å velge og vrake
<Aeyoun> Norid ryddet opp i registrert i høst, so it does happen.
<Malinux> å moste? eller miste?
<Aeyoun> priv.no er tryggere.
<Aeyoun> *miste
<Malinux> ok
<Mathias> du får lage en distro da
<Aeyoun> priv.no fungerer på norsk og engelsk.
<Malinux> mhm
<Mathias> synd det ikke finnes en .ux
<Malinux> det kunne vært ekstra fint
<Malinux> eller hva med .linux
<Mathias> hihi
<Malinux> malinux.linux
<Malinux> ma.linux
<Aeyoun> Malinux mali.nu/x går nn.
<Malinux> mhm :)
<Malinux> dumt at dydns-driten sviktet her. Da ble det ikke donalfilm hjemme hos foreldrene mine, men da får det bli en annen dag :)
<Malinux> tenker å kanskje lage en liten pi  og få tak på en skjerm + tastatur og mus så vips kan niesa mi som fyller 3 i april få seg en egen datamaskin som det ikke er så farlig om går i stykker. Kanskje hun kan lære koding :)
<Mathias> hihi
<Mathias> sette det som mål for barnehagen
<Mathias> kunne C ellernoe :P
<Malinux> :) kanskje det
<Malinux> jeg har lyst å lære meg selv mer koding. Jeg suger skikkelig
<Malinux> men om jeg lærer niesa mi og meg selv, så kan det jo bli skøy
<IvarB> hmm å lære å programmere er egentlig lett
<IvarB> men er det snakk om syntax, struktur eller logikk?
 * Mathias eier hverken syntaks, struktur eller logikk
<Malinux> IvarB: enig. Jeg forstår gjerne logikken bak. Det er verre å gå å huske syntax og sånt
<Malinux> på et enkelt nivå da
<IvarB> ingen går rundt å husker all syntaks for all type kode hele tiden
<Malinux> IvarB: nei :)
#ubuntu-no 2013-12-29
<Mathias> mulig å peke en ssh-login til noe annet?
<Mathias> i.e. at jeg logger inn med "mathias" men egentlig logger inn som "mathsterk"
<_404`d> Alias-brukernavn sort-of?
<Mathias> mhm
<_404`d> Så vidt jeg har skjønt skal det funke med to brukere med samme ID, men aner ikke hvor lurt det er
<_404`d> Alternativt kan du jo bare møkke med .ssh/config
#ubuntu-no 2014-12-22
<Malinux> noen som vet hvordan jeg kan gjøre dette fra en annen maskin?
<Malinux> https://wiki.debian.org/alx#Installation
<Malinux> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y-c0pbmjNmM
#ubuntu-no 2014-12-24
<thiAs> :)))))
<skandix> God Jul!
<RoyK> God jul!
<shazzr> God jul ja!
<Mathias> God *
* Mathias changed the topic of #ubuntu-no to: Velkommen til Ubuntu-no || Still spørsmål du lurer på her, men vær tålmodig og vent på svar || Denne kanalen er offentlig logget || For koseprat og annet fjas, prøv #ubuntu-no-offtopic || Husk at vi er underlagt Ubuntus regler for oppførsel: http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/conduct || God jul, og ha et godt nyttår! Ellernoe…!
#ubuntu-no 2014-12-25
<thiAs> jeg har åpnet 2 vinduer i samme screen(ctrl+a c) hvordan lukker jeg det ene vinduet uten å detache eller exite hele screnen
<Mathias> thiAs: ctrl+a k iirc
#ubuntu-no 2014-12-27
<RoyK> 
<Malinux> hm, er dette en laptop jeg kunne vært fornøyd med mon tro? http://greentech.no/PC-and-Workstation/Bærbar_PC/Dell/Dell-Precision-M4600-i7-2620-270GHz-156-LCD-4GB-128GB-SSD-DVDRW-WIN7P125416-p0000086008
<Malinux> det er nå et godt tegn at det i alle fall ikke er flere disker som ramler ut
<Malinux> fra raidet altså
<RoyK> Malinux: gjetter på én av to ting: Dårlig kabel eller dvask strømforsyning
<RoyK> Malinux: begynner å bli billig, gitt :D
<RoyK> Malinux: du får vel noen penger på nyåret også, hørte jeg rykter om...
<RoyK> Malinux: ah - greentech - brukt :)
<Malinux> brukt ja :)
<RoyK> Malinux: men vil tro at den der funker greit. gjetter at den er litt tung, da, men det er det eneste jeg kan peke på, annet enn at jeg ville ha stappa inn en større ssd
<Malinux> tja, får ikke noe mer penger enn jeg bruker å få, med mindre jeg plutselig får igjen masse penger da :p
<Malinux> jeg har jo en ssd jeg kan stappe over evt
<Malinux> som er litt større
<RoyK> jupp
<Malinux> problemet med laptoppen jeg har nå, er at strømkabelen ikke får skikkelig kontakt, så ofte så går skjermen i mørkere modus, så lysere og så mørkere og tja :S
<RoyK> så kan du kanskje bruke den lille der i serveren
<Malinux> aha, ja, det kan jeg jo :)
<Malinux> så bruker jeg den som rot
<Malinux> skal sjekke litt hva jeg får til når jeg får betalt litt regninger, etc
<RoyK> jupp
<RoyK> evt rot + bcache
<RoyK> Malinux: men var jo endel HP-maskiner der som var rimelige også
<RoyK> trenger jo ikke være dell...
<Malinux> hvordan er hp sine buisness-modeller?
<Malinux> jeg har hatt hp før, men den var rævva
<Malinux> men det var en dv6158eu
<Malinux> kan jo sjekke ut hp-buisness altså
<RoyK> bissnissmodellene vi har på jobb fra HP er veldig fine
<RoyK> men har ikke testa ubutntu på dem, da
<Malinux> oki, men tror HP har noe samamrbeide med canonical
<Malinux> jeg har testet Ubuntu på en eller annen hp-buisness-maskin. Det mener jeg gikk fint
<RoyK> HP har ikke det, men dell har vel ikke akkurat full support for alle modeller heller, vil jeg tru
<Malinux> oi, får med en skjerm: http://greentech.no/PC-and-Workstation/Bærbar_PC/HP/HP-8460p-Superbundle-Ci5-25-GHz-Inkludert-Docking-og-20-HP-Monitor124565-p0000083249
<Malinux> nei
<Malinux> står da hp her: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/
<Malinux> betyr jo ikke at alle maskinen er sertifiserte men
<RoyK> det meste som er litt eldre greier, er funker nok
<RoyK> den siste der så jo ut som et røverkjøp :)
<RoyK> bare plukke ut snurrisen og sette inn noe som virker litt bedre
<Malinux> jau, eneste er om det er plass til mer enn 4GB-ram
<Malinux> og oppløsningen på skjermen er som den jeg har nå
<RoyK> åh
<RoyK> ja, da hadde jeg heller gått for dell-en
<Malinux> ja, er 1366x768
<Malinux> mhm
<Malinux> har jo den oppløsningen nå og hadde vært kjekt med litt større egentlig
<Malinux> evt. denne kanskje: http://greentech.no/PC-and-Workstation/Bærbar_PC/HP/HP-EliteBook-8460p-i5-2520-250GHz-141-8GB-256GB-SSD-DVDRW-WIN-7-PRO125031-p0000084860
<RoyK> oppløsning betyr mye
<Malinux> men samme greia med skjermen ser jeg
<Malinux> ja
<Malinux> og en skjerm får jeg alltids tak på
<RoyK> ja, og 20" er jo ikke så veldig stort heller
<Malinux> næei
<Malinux> tror jeg prøver å skrape sammen noen kroner til den dell-greia
<Malinux> hm, de kunne jo skrevet produksjonsår eller noe
<Malinux> hvordan er anti-glare vs matt skjerm?
<Malinux> kan man sette inn 128GB-ssden i serveren og så speile rota over på den
<RoyK> mia sier hun er rimelig sikker på at du får tilbake endel
<RoyK> Malinux: tja - det letteste er vel å reinstallere
<RoyK> Malinux: bare sette opp med write mostly
<RoyK> sånn at den bare leser fra hdd når den finner feil på ssd
<RoyK> og ellers skriver til begge
<RoyK> ellers kan du jo sette opp et knekt raid-1 på ssd-en, rsynce over dataene og boote opp fra ssd-en for så å legge hdd-en til speilet
<Malinux> men er det ikke sånn at det ikke gjelder om man går på aap?
<Malinux> RoyK: ja, tror jeg går for å rsynce over på ssd-en
<Malinux> så legge hdd-en til speielet etterpå ja :)
<Malinux> men vi får se hva som skjer :)
<RoyK> jupp
<RoyK> mia snakker om cirka 37k
<Malinux> ah, det er jo litt :)
<RoyK> pluss renter
<Malinux> mhm
<RoyK> men mia sier også "ikke si det til Malinux, siden det kan hende det ikke stemmer..."
<RoyK> (men nå sa jeg det jo)
<RoyK> **Garanti gjelder ikke: Batteri på brukte bærbare
<RoyK> Malinux: men mia sier fremdeles at hun er rimelig sikker på det hun sa
<Malinux> oki :)
<Malinux> hehe, ikke sant :)
<Malinux> vi får se :)
<RoyK> Malinux: så kjøper du den laptoppen, så bør du budsjettere med nytt batteri også
<Malinux> ja
<Malinux> kan jeg jo ta etterhvert også
<RoyK> eller en trommel med skjøteledning
<Malinux> ja er avhengig av ledning med laptopen min uansett. har vært sånn i noen år nå
<Malinux> får jo ikke starta den opp uten ledning :p
<RoyK> såpass :P
<RoyK> ja, det batteriet du kjøpte, passa jo ikke så godt
<Malinux> nei... :(
<Malinux> og det er nok ikke det som gjør at den ikke starter uten ac-power
<Malinux> prøvde jo å sette inn det batteriet osm ikke passa så bra. samme problemet der så
<Malinux> nei, new computer it is
<RoyK> den er vel avskrevet, den du har nå...
<Malinux> ja.... :)
#ubuntu-no 2014-12-28
<Malinux> hei AndyOslo
<AndyOslo> God formiddag :)
<Malinux> tja, formidag er vel før 12.00? :p
<Malinux> kanskje dt hjalp å poppe ut batteriet med tanke på den blinkingen i skjermen
<Malinux> næh, nope
<AndyOslo> Jeg vil tro at det kansje kan være noe dårlig kontakt til skjermen.......
<skandix> hm
<Malinux> AndyOslo: kanskje, men det virker som det er avhengig av om strømkontakten står i en bestemt posisjon. bruker halvparten av et sminkespeil når den står på skrivebordet og da skjer det ikke noe med strømmen.
<RoyK> Malinux: laptoppen?
<RoyK> den har vel sett sine bedre (og yngre) dager...
<Malinux> RoyK: ja, ja og ja :)
<RoyK> http://crashplan.no/ <-- i norge, faktisk
#ubuntu-no 2015-12-24
* Mathias changed the topic of #ubuntu-no to: Velkommen til Ubuntu-no || Still spørsmål du lurer på her, men vær tålmodig og vent på svar || Denne kanalen er offentlig logget || For ulogget og uformell prat #ubuntu-no-offtopic || Husk at vi er underlagt Ubuntus regler for oppførsel:  http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/conduct || God Jul!
<thiAs> noen som kunne hulpet meg å satt ubuntu serveren min til utf8
<thiAs> ?
<thiAs> har prøvd å satt irssi til utf8
<thiAs> men det blir bare rare tegn
<thiAs> å da tenkte jeg at det er pga serveren kansje ikke er satt til utf8
<geirha> utf8 er jo standard. For irssi også.
<geirha> så spørsmålet er mer hva du har gjort for å brekke det
 * thiAs har ikke gjort noe
<thiAs> leier server her: http://www.ramnode.com/vps.php
<thiAs> apt-get install irssi
<thiAs> thats it
<geirha> og hvordan logger du deg inn på den?
<geirha> putty?
<thiAs> KiTTY
<thiAs> men akk nå ssh med terminalen i lubuntu 14.04
<thiAs> sitter på noen andre sin pc
<geirha> fungerer det der?
<thiAs> satt irssi til: iso-8859-1 siden det ble så rare bokstaver med utf-8
<geirha> Da er det terminalen din som ikke er utf-8
<thiAs> men ikke optimalt siden jeg ikke får lest ascii
<geirha> putty bruker latin1 som standard. Siden kitty er basert på putty, kan det være den har samme problemet
<thiAs> aha
<geirha> ascii er likt uansett om du bruker latin1 eller utf-8
<thiAs> hva er kommandoen for å bytte tilbake til utf-8?
<thiAs> så endrer jeg KiTTY
<geirha> Ifølge en kjapp google; /set term_charset utf-8
<thiAs> ok
<thiAs> brb
#ubuntu-no 2015-12-25
<thiAs> geirha: back :)
<thiAs> sletta den gamle config fila
<thiAs> men nå er det spørsmålstegn til noen bokstaver
 * thiAs kjører irssi default
<Mathias> geirha: kitty bruker utf-8 som default
<Mathias> sånn fyi :p
<thiAs> hei. jeg prøver å installere irssi-0.8.17.tar.gz på min debian server. når jeg prøver kommandoen ./configure så skjer det ingen ting
<thiAs> root@mathias:~/irssi-0.8.17# ls
<thiAs> AUTHORS      README.md        configure.ac     irssi-icon.png    src
<thiAs> COPYING      TODO             default.theme    irssi-version.sh  syntax.pl
<thiAs> INSTALL      acconfig.h       docs             irssi.conf
<thiAs> Makefile.am  autogen.sh       file2header.sh   m4
<thiAs> NEWS         colorless.theme  irssi-config.in  scripts
<thiAs> root@mathias:~/irssi-0.8.17# ./configure
<thiAs> -bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<thiAs> root@mathias:~/irssi-0.8.17# ./configure.ac
<Mathias> thiAs: pastebin
<thiAs> ][thiAs(+i)][3:ubuntu-no/#ubuntu-no(+cnt)][Act: 1,4]
<thiAs> [#ubuntu-no] -bash: ./configure.ac: Permission denied
<thiAs> http://pastie.org/10652395#
<Mathias> du kan bruke autogen
<thiAs> ./autogen
<thiAs> ?
<thiAs> funker det like bra?
<Mathias> det generer configure for deg
<Mathias> https://github.com/irssi/irssi/blob/master/INSTALL
<Mathias> hjelper å lese INSTALL
<Mathias>  ./autogen.sh (for people who just cloned the repository)
<Mathias>  ./autogen.sh (for people who just cloned the repository)
<Mathias> err
<Mathias>  ./configure (if this script already exists, skip ./autogen.sh)
<thiAs> jeg har ikke cloned repository
<thiAs> https://github.com/shabble/irssi-docs/wiki/Irssi-0.8.17
 * thiAs har prøvd det som står under "Using the tarball
<Mathias> prøvde du autogen?
<thiAs> skal prøve nå
<thiAs> Running autoreconf ...
<thiAs> ./autogen.sh: 48: ./autogen.sh: autoreconf: not found
<thiAs> å når jeg prøver sudo ./configure.ac får jeg command not found
<thiAs> jeg har også prøvd:
<thiAs> root@mathias:~/irssi-0.8.17# chmod -x configure.ac
<thiAs> root@mathias:~/irssi-0.8.17# ./configure.ac
<thiAs> bash: ./configure.ac: Permission denied
<thiAs> root@mathias:~/irssi-0.8.17#
<Mathias> +x, ikke -x
<Mathias> -x fjerner executable-flagget, +x legger det til
<thiAs> ok
<thiAs> nå fikk jeg:
<thiAs> root@mathias:~/irssi-0.8.17# chmod +x configure.ac
<thiAs> root@mathias:~/irssi-0.8.17# ./configure.ac
<thiAs> ./configure.ac: line 1: syntax error near unexpected token `irssi,'
<thiAs> ./configure.ac: line 1: `AC_INIT(irssi, 0.8.17)'
<thiAs> root@mathias:~/irssi-0.8.17#
<Mathias> men .ac er vel autoconfigure
<thiAs> kjører jeg bare ./configure får jeg: No such file or directory
<RoyK> thiAs: det pleier å være ./bootstrap eller noe
<Mathias> la meg fyre opp en vm
<RoyK> thiAs: du trenger autoconf/automake for å få laga configure-skriptet
<Mathias> er en stund siden jeg kompilerte irssi
<thiAs> 19:31 | Mathias >  ./configure (if this script already exists, skip ./autogen.sh)
<RoyK> thiAs: apt-get install automake autoconf libtool
<thiAs> done :)
<RoyK> så prøver du autogen.sh igjen
<Mathias> thiAs: installer glib-2.6 pkgconfig openssl perl-5.6 også, hvis du ikke allerede har gjort det
<thiAs> Mathias: apt-get install glib-2.6 pkgconfig openssl perl-5.6
<Mathias> eller bare apt-get build-dep irssi
<thiAs> ?
<RoyK> har ikke lest backlog, men hvorfor ikke bruke irssi fra repoene?
<Mathias> RoyK: debian-repoene er vel på 8.15 ellernoe
<thiAs> RoyK: jeg skal kjøre ett script som krever en ganske ny versjon av irssi
<RoyK> thiAs: ic
<RoyK> $ irssi --version
<RoyK> irssi 0.8.15 (20100403 1617)
<RoyK> så ganske gammel, ja
<Mathias> jepp
<thiAs> Mathias: hva blir kommandoen for å installere glib-2.6 pkgconfig openssl perl-5.6 ?
<Mathias> apt-get install <pakker>
<RoyK> thiAs: apt install?
<RoyK> eller apt-get install
<Mathias> men du kan også bare kjøre apt-get install build-dep irssi
<Mathias> så fikser den det automagisk
<Mathias> fint triks om man skal kompilere en sak som allerede er i repoene
<Mathias> jeg hater de norske ubuntu-speilene
<Mathias> de har en tendens til å ikke oppføre seg skikkelig
<Mathias> har nesten litt lyst til å sette opp et eget repo lokalt
 * RoyK bytter språk på Mathias' maskiner til nynorsk
<thiAs> Mathias: hvis jeg kjører apt-get install build-dep irssi, får jeg 0.8.17 versjonen da?
<Mathias> den installerer ikke irssi i det hele tatt, den installerer alt irssi har som dependencies
<RoyK> thiAs: den bygger bare avhengighetene til irssi
<geirha> Du får alle pakkene som er nødvendig for å bygge irssi 0.8.15
<thiAs> aha
<geirha> Som antagelig er de samme som trengs for 0.8.17
<thiAs> skjønner
<Mathias> geirha: det er det
<thiAs> root@mathias:~/irssi-0.8.17# apt-get install build-dep irssi
<thiAs> Reading package lists... Done
<thiAs> Building dependency tree
<thiAs> Reading state information... Done
<thiAs> E: Unable to locate package build-dep
<Mathias> apt-get build-dep
<Mathias> ikke install build-dep
<thiAs> root@mathias:~/irssi-0.8.17# apt-get build-dep irssi
<thiAs> Reading package lists... Done
<thiAs> Building dependency tree
<thiAs> Reading state information... Done
<thiAs> E: You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list
<Mathias> har du herpet /etc/apt/sources.list?
 * thiAs har ikke rørt den
<geirha> Tror den VPSen du har valgt er ganske dårlig satt opp
<Mathias> thiAs: er det noe i den da?
<RoyK> thiAs: har du noen linjer som begynner med deb-src i /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<Mathias> RoyK: deb-src er vel til tarballs?
<RoyK> ja, er vel det
<RoyK> mulig de har satt opp egne repoer med Bare Det Viktigste
<RoyK> har vært borti tilsvarende før
<geirha> mulig den må hente ned kildepakka til irssi for å finne dens build-deps
<RoyK> ser sånn ut
<RoyK> testa i en vm her og får feilmelding hvis jeg kommenterer ut deb-src
<RoyK> funka når jeg la dem tilbake igjen
<Mathias> i tillegg til de pakkene jeg listet trengte jeg git, lynx, libtool, autotools
<RoyK> lynx?
<RoyK> det finnes bedre måter å hente ned ting fra nett ikke-interaktivt :P
<Mathias> er ikke det den skal
<Mathias> html>txt-konvertering
<RoyK> k
<geirha> lynx er fin til å hente ut alle lenkene på ei side
<geirha> lynx -dump -listonly -nonumbers http://example.com
<Mathias> jeg bruker bare link gopher på firefox :p
<Mathias> spesielt fin om du må logge inn en plass
 * thiAs løste det
<thiAs> :)
<thiAs> men får ikke utf-8 til å virke i screen
<thiAs> jeg har prøvd ctrl+a :utf8 on, og trykker enter: will use utf-8 encoding. så forsvinner det
<geirha> screen -U
<Mathias> thiAs: verifiser også at det er screen
<Mathias> husk også /set charset utf-8 i irssi
<Mathias> og en /save
<thiAs> det har jeg gjort. æå japanske tegn osv funker. men når jeg kjører irssi i screen så blir det bare rare tegn
<thiAs> æøå blir rare
<Mathias> prøv echo "æøåÆØÅ" i screen
<thiAs> hvir jeg prøver å skrive i bare screen så blinker det bare når jeg prøver æøå osv. men starter jeg irssi, så går det ann å skrive æøå men bokstavene blir rare og det "lagger" når jeg skriver dem
<thiAs> i screen altså
<thiAs> utenfor screen fungerer alt som det skal
<geirha> Kanskje du skulle prøve Ubuntu i stedet. Der er alt satt opp med utf-8 ut av boksen.
<thiAs> var det samme i ubuntu 14.04
<thiAs> hadde akk samme problem der
<geirha> Starta du den screenen med screen -U ?
<thiAs> jepp
<thiAs> screenen min heter mathias
<thiAs> screen -drU mathias
<geirha> det reattached til en existerende screen
<geirha> *reattacher
<Mathias> den må startes på nytt
<thiAs> aha
<thiAs> hvordan gjør jeg det?
<geirha> screen -U -S geirha
<thiAs> gjorde det nå
<thiAs> har samme problemet
<geirha> printf 'utf-8: \xc3\xa5\nlatin1: \xe5\n'
<geirha> I screen ^
<thiAs> root@mathias:~# printf 'utf-8: \xc3\xa5\nlatin1: \xe5\n'
<thiAs> utf-8: å
<thiAs> latin1: �
<thiAs> root@mathias:~#
<geirha> så utf-8 å ble riktig?
<geirha> da er det terminalen som har feil encoding
<thiAs> aha
<thiAs> vet du hvordan jeg fikser det?
<geirha> hvilken terminal er det?
<thiAs> jeg bruker debian 7 server.
<thiAs> litt usikker på hvordan jeg sjekker hva slags terminal det er
<geirha> du sitter direkte på serveren, eller er du kobla til via ssh?
<thiAs> via ssh(KiTTY)
<thiAs> har satt KiTTY til utf-8 btw
<geirha> Da er det KiTTY som er terminalen
<thiAs> men hvis jeg starter irssi utenom screen så funker æøå
<geirha> vel, kanskje det er flere steder du må sette UTF-8.
<thiAs> men starter jeg ikke irssi, så funker det ikke engang å skrive æøå
<geirha> og æøå fungerer også utenfor både screen og irssi?
<geirha> utenfor screen or irssi, skriv:   printf å | od -An -tx1
<thiAs> root@mathias:~# printf  | od -An -tx1
<thiAs> printf: usage: printf [-v var] format [arguments]
<thiAs> root@mathias:~#
<geirha> så når du skriver å, så kommer det ingenting?
<thiAs> nei
<geirha> da må det være kitty
<geirha> sjekk tastatur/input-oppsett i kitty
<geirha> at det bruker UTF-8
<thiAs> det bruker utf-8
<geirha> men da skal det gå an å skrive æ, ø og å
<thiAs> får æøå fungerer i irssi(når det ikke er i screen) med KiTTY. men kjører jeg irssi i screen eller bare forøker å skrive æøå i terminalen, fungerer det ikke
<geirha> det betyr at kitty ikke bruker utf-8
<geirha> merk at hver t
<geirha> merk at hver tilkobling har sin egen konfigurasjon i putty (så antagelig også kitty)
<geirha> http://superuser.com/questions/264306/can-i-set-kitty-default-codepage-to-utf-8-instead-of-iso-8859-1
 * thiAs får titte litt i instillinger i KiTTY
<thiAs> hmm
<thiAs> det er der jeg har satt det til utf-8
<geirha> og også lagret som default session?
<geirha> og hvis du har lagret tilkoblingen til serveren din, må du også endre instillingene der
<thiAs> jeg fikk fiksa det :D
<thiAs> geirha
<thiAs> 22:03 [-Mathias > LANG=en_US.UTF-8
<thiAs> 22:03 [-Mathias > LANGUAGE=
<thiAs> 22:03 [-Mathias > LC_CTYPE="en_US.UTF-8"
<thiAs> 22:03 [-Mathias > LC_NUMERIC="en_US.UTF-8"
<thiAs> 22:03 [-Mathias > LC_TIME="en_US.UTF-8"
<thiAs> 22:03 [-Mathias > LC_COLLATE="en_US.UTF-8"
<thiAs> 22:03 [-Mathias > LC_MONETARY="en_US.UTF-8"
<thiAs> 22:03 [-Mathias > LC_MESSAGES="en_US.UTF-8"
<thiAs> 22:03 [-Mathias > LC_PAPER="en_US.UTF-8"
<thiAs> 22:03 [-Mathias > LC_NAME="en_US.UTF-8"
<thiAs> 22:03 [-Mathias > LC_ADDRESS="en_US.UTF-8"
<thiAs> 22:03 [-Mathias > LC_TELEPHONE="en_US.UTF-8"
<thiAs> 22:03 [-Mathias > LC_MEASUREMENT="en_US.UTF-8"
<thiAs> 22:03 [-Mathias > LC_IDENTIFICATION="en_US.UTF-8"
<thiAs> 22:03 [-Mathias > LC_ALL=
<thiAs> sry for hilight Mathias
<thiAs> :P
<Mathias> thiAs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
 * thiAs går under nicket Mathias på div torrent netverk
 * thiAs prøver å kjøre ett script som trenger treebuilder
<thiAs> prøvde å installere det
<thiAs> Unable to locate package libhtml-treebuilder-perl
<RoyK> !pastebin
<lubotu3> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<thiAs> takk for all hjelp :)
<thiAs> fikk løst alt
#ubuntu-no 2015-12-27
<kubuntu__> Noen som vet om en bra ok maskin som tar 3 skjermer til ubuntu til en billigst mulig penge. ingen spilling eller store operasjoner.
<Malinux-> kubuntu__: da er det vel nok å ha en maskin med et skjermkort som støtter 3 skjermer :) og det skulle såvidt jeg veit være det du trenger :)
<kubuntu__> Joa, men opptatt av maskonvaren er ok med ubuntu f;r jeg f[r tak i den..
<kubuntu__> Malinux: Takk for inspillet
<RoyK> kubuntu__: sjekk skjermkortet før du kjøper - det meste bør funke. du kan bruke flere skjermkort samtidig
<kubuntu__> Trodde at wifi var et stort problem p[ enkelte maskiner...
<RoyK> kubuntu__: laptop?
<RoyK> kubuntu__: hold deg langt unna broadcom
<RoyK> veldig langt
<RoyK> intel-brikkesett funker som fjell - broadcom funker kanskje på en god dag, med fint vær, med fuglesang og litt hjelp fra ymse guder
<kubuntu__> ja, funnet ut det iallefall..
<kubuntu__> s[ da ser jeg etter intel, hvilke som helst, med 2 skjermkort..
<RoyK> intel-prosessorer har vel integrert skjermkort nå, og da bør det være trivielt
<RoyK> men veit ikke om de støtter flere skjermer - kanskje det er sekundærkontroller for nr 2
<RoyK> tre skjermer på laptop veit jeg lite om
<RoyK> de fleste laptopper har vel støtte for én ekstra - har ikke sett støtte for noe annet
<RoyK> men igjen - jeg tar sikkert feil :)
<Mathias> de fleste laptopene har støtte for 1 ekstra skjerm, 2 om du har lyst på sneglesuppe (gpuen liker ikke å tegne på så stor flate)
